# ¡Nos vamos a divertir! Comienza la cacería



## ciberecovero (30 Abr 2020)

A partir del minuto 5'29":

Hemos confirmado a estas horas un tema importante. Es decir que se ha avanzado mucho y ya están cerrados al menos seis cargos por los que se va a imputar a diversos ciudadanos españoles con cargos muy importantes:

- Uno es por organización criminal

- Otro es por tráfico de drogas

- Otro por obstrucción a la justicia, que esto Estados Unidos es un tema bastante penado.

- Otro por falsificación de visas y documentos públicos

- Otro que aquí, es un delito un poco dificil de explicar, que es la protección oficial de extranjeros

- Y por último blanqueo de capitales

Pensemos que estos seis delitos en Estados Unidos, pueden comportar perfectamente la cadena perpetua. Eso la primera.

Y están investigando entre sesenta y setenta personas españolas, que es un detalle importante.

Lo más importante es ¿quienes son?, que supongo que es un poco la pregunta clave. Pues se puede centrar en tres areas:

- Una la cúpula del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, en su momento

- Dos la Escuela Diplomática

- Y tres gente de un partido político que se financió en aquella época.


​


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (30 Abr 2020)

Yasssssss!


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Abr 2020)

Jujuju *solo a tres de Vox?*


----------



## danilovix (30 Abr 2020)

Demasiado bonito


----------



## vinicio (30 Abr 2020)

omin0na dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia, el entrevistado es alguien fiable?



No, se pasa el día soltando tonterías, no da ni una.


----------



## Vulcan86 (30 Abr 2020)

Ya tardan


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (30 Abr 2020)

Con que se lleven a Guantánamo al coletarra y su puta, a Monedero, a Echenike, a Errejón, a Zapatero y a Garzón ya me vale.


----------



## Bergstein (30 Abr 2020)

Están en ello si


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Abr 2020)

omin0na dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia, el entrevistado es alguien fiable?




Precisamente, eso es algo que creo que aclara bastante el entrevistador nada más comenzar el video, justo a partir del segundo "20.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Abr 2020)

Estados Unidos Pedirá a España la Extradición
de Entre 50 a 70 Altos Cargos Políticos Españoles​

• 30 abr. 2020

*El Arconte*


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Abr 2020)

omin0na dijo:


> Capacidad lectora cero, ni si quiera te das cuenta que el “tres” no es cuantitativo, sino porque es una enumeración .



Jujujujuuuuuur se viene ilegalizacion de Vox por sus vínculos con El YUnque y su financiación bajo manta por el OPUS jijujuuuuur


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (30 Abr 2020)

tic tac tic tac tic tac ... el partido narcochavista nervioso


----------



## Sapere_Aude (30 Abr 2020)

omin0na dijo:


> Capacidad lectora cero, ni si quiera te das cuenta que el “tres” no es cuantitativo, sino porque es una enumeración .



Es la mascota del foro. No le pidas más...

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Abr 2020)

​


----------



## belenus (30 Abr 2020)

No es de extrañar:
EEUU tienes bases militares en España y no le interesa un gobierno comunista.
Se moverá rápido para zanjar el tema.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2020)

Disfrutad lo cagado dijo:


> Con que se lleven a Guantánamo al coletarra y su puta, a Monedero, a Echenike, a Errejón, a Zapatero y a Garzón ya me vale.



Y te quedas corto...


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (30 Abr 2020)

rejon dijo:


> Y te quedas corto...



Venga va, que los fusilen también.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2020)

Disfrutad lo cagado dijo:


> Venga va, que los fusilen también.



No les des soluciones joio......


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (30 Abr 2020)

rejon dijo:


> No les des soluciones joio......



Se lo pongo a huevo al tito Trump


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (30 Abr 2020)

La impunidad ahora la tenéis los rojos pero esto es una noria y ya os llegará de nuevo el karma, por hijos de puta, por cobardes, por traidores y seguro que en tu caso también por maricón.

Al cajón de sidosos ignorados.


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (30 Abr 2020)

Me pregunto si de verdad USA reclama la extradición de esta basura podemita para juzgarlos, qué pasaría por ejemplo con el coletarra siendo vicepresidente del gobierno. Declararía Perro Sánchez a USA país non grato y le declararía la guerra? algún tribunal penal internacional podría exigir a España la entrega de estos criminales si se va demostrando sin atisbo de dudas que sus manos están manchadas?


----------



## ciberecovero (2 May 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
¿Qué políticos españoles hay en las listas 
negras que tiene la Justicia de EEUU?​

*Estado de Alarma*


----------



## Rudi Rocker (2 May 2020)

Pajas mentales de un puñado de fascistas en el foro.


----------



## Play_91 (2 May 2020)

El rey Juan Carlos va a ser el primero como sea verdad lo de Suiza.
Medio PP y medio PSOE.

Luego dicen que no hay guerra mundial. Se están investigando a muchísimas personas.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 May 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
¿Quién es el testaferro de Evo Morales que hacía los 
presuntos pagos a los fundadores de PODEMOS?​

*Estado de Alarma*


----------



## ciberecovero (4 May 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
Los presuntos lazos de fundadores de PODEMOS con 
CÁRTELES de la DROGA según un periodista colombiano​

*Estado de Alarma*


----------



## ciberecovero (5 May 2020)

ciberecovero dijo:


> #EstadodeAlarma
> Los presuntos lazos de fundadores de PODEMOS con
> CÁRTELES de la DROGA según un periodista colombiano​
> 
> *Estado de Alarma*






Vipsanio dijo:


> Si los hechos que ha comentado ese periodista constan realmente en un _Indictment_ (instancia de la Fiscalía de USA), a más de uno no le va a llegar la camiseta al cuerpo.
> 
> *Realmente, no me lo puedo creer, es todo demasiado brutal... asi que por prudencia dejémoslo mejor en duda, porque un indictment de un fiscal USA no es un documento que se filtre así como así, ya que es un documento en una fase procesal temprana, y aunque es público desde que un jurado lo aprueba y los abogados defensores tienen derecho a recibirlo, lo normal es esperar a que el jurado decida sobre él (o igual ya ha decidido, no queda claro).*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Sigerico (5 May 2020)

belenus dijo:


> No es de extrañar:
> EEUU tienes bases militares en España y no le interesa un gobierno comunista.
> Se moverá rápido para zanjar el tema.





Mira que soia idiotas, el Comunismo siempre estuvo promovido desde Londres y Nueva York, otra cosa es que 

- No les interese en sus territorios centrales sino en otros para empobrecer y desestabilizar a sus competidores y vasallos. 

- Que su rol de enemigo ( falso enemigo) siempre justifica la intervencion AngloUsurera. Por ejemplo el ogro sovietico prrmitio crear la OTAN y meter tropas en España. 


Hay miles de pruebas de lo que digo, mencionare dos

- El farsante Marx no dedico en sus obras ni una linea a como funciona la Reserva Fracionaria y las Megaplusvalias que esta genera a la banca ni menciono quien por ejemplo controlaba la emision de Moneda en el Imperio Britanico o Francia a mediados del siglo XIX.

- La Banca NeoYorkina financio a Troskie y su ejercito de revolucionarios. Algo que incluso aparecio en la prensa en 1917. 


Podemos sigue esta linea , de Comunismo = Centralizacion del Poder entorno al Estado y MegaCorporaciones laminando automomos y Pymes locales.


----------



## Sigerico (5 May 2020)

belenus dijo:


> si, tienes toda la razón.


----------



## DUDH (5 May 2020)

No pincho en el video del cuñao histérico pro-NWO de Carlos Enrique ni jarto vino


----------



## Joloan (5 May 2020)

Es demasiado bueno para ser verdad, no se puede jugar así con los sentimientos de la gente.
Pero si es verdad, por dios que lo voy a celebrar por todo lo alto, brindaré en el bar del pueblo, nido de progres a la salud de Donald Trump.


----------



## Joloan (5 May 2020)

Disfrutad lo cagado dijo:


> Venga va, que los fusilen también.



Venga si lo piden bien muchos españoles les pagamos las balas.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 May 2020)

Vipsanio dijo:


> Pues lo va a flipar más cuando se notifique oficialmente al Ministerio de Justicia todo lo que está apareciendo en la investigación que están llevando a cabo en USA sobre el régimen de Maduro, tienen a un buen puñado de presos en carceles de USA cantando por soleares a cambio de rebajas de condena. Parece ser que en el memorandum de 1000 paginas aparece la muchachada picapiedra por todos sitios.
> 
> Si no hay circo todavía es porque para los yankis la_ spanish connection_ del narcofestival bolivariano es una rama muy terciaria y aunque parece que está bien documentada en el _indictment_ del fiscal general de Florida en este punto procesal no han llegado a transformar esa parte en citaciones y ordenes de entrega, y porque los periodistos espanoles miran para otro lado y los partidos son unos acojonados, porque lo que estan sacando los fiscales yankis es verdadero plutonio político. Tanto que ladran, pero a la hora de la verdad perro no come perro. Por otro lado, tanto Bolivia, como Ecuador, estan haciendo macroinvestigaciones para enjuiciar los gobiernos de Morales y Correa respectivamente, y tambien aparecen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 May 2020)

¿Para cuando la detención?   Voy a por palomitas


----------



## Vulcan86 (6 May 2020)

Lo que está claro es que Trump puede acabar con el gobierno de españa ,cuando quiera


----------



## nose.nomeconsta (6 May 2020)




----------



## Disidentpeasant (6 May 2020)

Poder asesinar a docenas de inocentes y cumplir 9 meses por muerto? Poder dejar con daño cerebral severo a un policía, matar a un hombre por llevar tirantes de la bandera de España y salir prácticamente de rositas? Pegar palizas a "fachas" por llevar una pulsera, querer hacer una asociación en la universidad u otro "delito" similar?


----------



## Turgot (7 May 2020)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Precisamente, eso es algo que creo que aclara bastante el entrevistador nada más comenzar el video, justo a partir del segundo "20.



Va a pinchar su puta madre, por una fuente oficial estadounidense


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (7 May 2020)

Vipsanio dijo:


> Dudo muchisimo que se llegará a la extradición, para USA son mindundis y lo que pretenden crujir es algo mucho más gordo, todo el tinglado narcomilitar de Maduro, que es lo que les está realmente incomodando en su patio trasero y parece ser que les han capturado hace unas semanas a un agente de la DEA (o al menos Maduro ha dicho en TV que capturaron a un agente de la DEA en su frontera occidental, lo que viene a ser lo mismo), lo que ha acelerado la urgencia por el asunto. Para ellos la _spanish connection_ que maneja con nombres y apellidos la fiscalía es muy secundario, pero desde luego no tanto como para olvidarlo y muchisimo menos para perdonarlo, dados los antecedentes de los políticos patrios que les mola andar metiendo el dedo en el ojete a los USA.
> 
> Por esa falta de relevancia en el proceso, no creo que les interese extraditar, es complicado, con aristas, requiere su tiempo, para los yankis no son El Chapo Guzman, son pringados, supongo que tirarán de convenio bilateral, se asumirán sus _indictments_ por la fiscalía española y esos españoles que aparecen en su acusación deberan pasar por los tribunales españoles, pero con una acusación fiel a la solicitud norteamericana y la embajada muy vigilante de que no hay más El Pollo Carvajal y que los encausados reciben una pena ejemplarizante. Pero bueno, al menos lo pasarán en una prisión española, no en una prisión federal norteamericana llena de skinheads mazaos, pandilleros latinos tatuados hasta los sobacos y negrazos de dos metros de ancho con querencia por arrimarse en las duchas...
> 
> ...



No tengo yo tan claro que para EEUU sea secundario el poder extraditar a la cúpula podemita bolivariana teniendo en cuenta que también son los responsables de instaurar el comunismo en el actual gobierno y dictar la política de perro Sánchez. España es un país muy importante a nivel geoestratégico donde tienen bases militares muy importantes y no pueden permitirse que el comunismo aquí vaya a más, porque dentro de no mucho tiempo visto lo rápido que van, nos querrán sacar de la OTAN, cerrar las bases americanas y vete a saber cuántos demasnes más que se les ocurran.


----------



## scratch (7 May 2020)

Joder, cómo mola, ignoras a la mugre, actualizas el hilo y ves cómo todo va cobrando sentido.


----------



## Turgot (7 May 2020)

Disfrutad lo cagado dijo:


> No tengo yo tan claro que para EEUU sea secundario el poder extraditar a la cúpula podemita bolivariana teniendo en cuenta que también son los responsables de instaurar el comunismo en el actual gobierno y dictar la política de perro Sánchez. España es un país muy importante a nivel geoestratégico donde tienen bases militares muy importantes y no pueden permitirse que el comunismo aquí vaya a más, porque dentro de no mucho tiempo visto lo rápido que van, nos querrán sacar de la OTAN, cerrar las bases americanas y vete a saber cuántos demasnes más que se les ocurran.



Estáis chiflados

Para sacar a España de la OTAN tendría que sacar Podemos mayoría absoluta y aún así es dudoso


----------



## rejon (7 May 2020)

scratch dijo:


> Joder, cómo mola, ignoras a la mugre, actualizas el hilo y ves cómo todo va cobrando sentido.



Eso es de cajón....


----------



## terro6666 (7 May 2020)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Jujuju *solo a tres de Vox?*



Si si, ríete putilla de Soros, me veo al coletas refugiado en Caracas.


----------



## ciberecovero (9 May 2020)

​


----------



## Billy Ray (9 May 2020)

Sigerico dijo:


> Mira que soia idiotas, *el Comunismo siempre estuvo promovido desde Londres y Nueva York*, otra cosa es que
> 
> - No les interese en sus territorios centrales sino en otros para empobrecer y desestabilizar a sus competidores y vasallos.
> 
> ...



Hay que repetir esto a ver si alguno empieza a entender de una puta vez.


----------



## treblinca (9 May 2020)

La familia de Hugo Chaves ya está viviendo en China, no descartemos que haya españoles haciendo la maleta en estos momentos.


----------



## ciberecovero (9 May 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
¿Quién es el comunista y abogado de las FARC 
encargado por Sánchez para reconstruir España?​

*Estado de Alarma*


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
Despierta España con Herbin Hoyos y Roberto Granda: 
Los papeles del narcoterrorismo venezolano​

*Estado de Alarma*

Despierta España con Herbin Hoyos y Roberto Granda: Los papeles del narcoterrorismo venezolano

Para obtener una membresía en Patreon puedes ir ahora a:
https://www.patreon.com/estadodealarmatv


----------



## ciberecovero (16 May 2020)

​


----------



## jefe de la oposición (16 May 2020)

Por un momento se me puso dura

Pero luego vi la cara de Carles Enric y entonces ya me di cuenta que es otra de sus pajas mentales


----------



## Sigerico (16 May 2020)

Venezuela antaño prospera, con una clase media Española- Italiana , riquisimar reservas en el subsuelo de Petroleo, Oro etc Era demasiado grande y rica para ser un protectorado Bananero asi que el neo comunismo chavista ha sido el veneno desestabilizador para neutralizar a un pais que era un potencial peligro.

Otra victima Argentina, desestabilizada por otros medios. Pais que siempre fue una potencial potencia de habla hispana. 

Ahora la Usura Pirata va a por España.


El Comunismo es un instrumento de la Usura Pirata instalada en la City y Wall Street para martillear a sus enemigos. 



Globalistán —construyendo el archipiélago Gulag del futuro tercermundismo global (III de V) IBEROAMÉRICA


----------



## Sigerico (16 May 2020)

Pues uno de los hermanos Warburg , mientras su hermano ex presidente de la Fed desde Nueva York financiaba a Trosky y su ejercito de revolucionarios junto a otros conocidos usureros como Jacob Schiff. Un hermano en el Reichbank y otro en la Fed !!!!! 

Luego los planes quinquenales sovieticos de los años 20 y 30 recibieron ayuda masiva de Rockfeller , General Electric etc disfrutando asi de un mercado cautivo SIN COMPETENCIA y destruyendo al competidor Zarista.


La propaganda del sistema usa el episodio del vagon de Lenin obviando el papel del la Usura dentro del Estado Aleman y la financiacion de Trosky y otros para lanzar humo y humo y despistar sobre la verdadera naturaleza del comunismo, el socialismo y la izquierda en general. No hoy sino de siempre.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (16 May 2020)

Antes se extradita a pagascal jajajajajaja


----------



## ciberecovero (16 May 2020)

A partir del minuto 12'45":



 #MADURO #VENEZUELA #DROGADEMADURO
EMR: BOMBAZO INFORMATIVO, ACUSAN AL GOBIERNO DE 
SÁNCHEZ DE CONDUCIR LA DROGA DE MADURO POR EUROPA​


*DISTRITOTV* 

#MADURO #VENEZUELA #COCAINA #DROGADEMADURO #PEDROSANCHEZ #ELMUNDOALROJO #JESUSANGELROJO #JOSELUISCORCUERA #CARLOSCUESTA #MEIBOTPETIT #RAFAELPALACIOS #DISTRITOTV #ESTADODEALARMA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS #DELCYRODRIGUEZ #ABALOS 

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre con el #coronavirus en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## Rain dog (16 May 2020)

Sigerico dijo:


> Venezuela antaño prospera, con una clase media Española- Italiana , riquisimar reservas en el subsuelo de Petroleo, Oro etc Era demasiado grande y rica para ser un protectorado Bananero asi que el neo comunismo chavista ha sido el veneno desestabilizador para neutralizar a un pais que era un potencial peligro.
> 
> Otra victima Argentina, desestabilizada por otros medios. Pais que siempre fue una potencial potencia de habla hispana.
> 
> ...



Espectacular enlace el de Europa soberana.

Todos los que tienen nostalgia de esa II República de arcoiris y unicornios, van a comprobar próximamente cómo hubiera sido España sin un sector público fuerte, y plegada a los intereses globalistas.

Los españoles fallaron catastróficamente cuando votaron a ZP tras las bombas, haciendo lo que querían las fuerzas extranjeras que lo organizaron, e hicieron lo mismo al votar a Sánchez.

Siempre supe que ZP sería una catástrofe, y con Sánchez tuve un pálpito mucho peor. Tuve un augurio tan chungo, que sabía, cuando estaba por ahí haciendo el mongolo con el coche, que llegaría a presidente.

En fin. Fuerza, y sálvese quien pueda. Vienen curvas.


----------



## Sigerico (16 May 2020)

Rain dog dijo:


> Espectacular enlace el de Europa soberana.
> 
> Todos los que tienen nostalgia de esa II República de arcoiris y unicornios, van a comprobar próximamente cómo hubiera sido España sin un sector público fuerte, y plegada a los intereses globalistas.
> 
> ...




Bueno a ZP le votaron bajo el Shock del 11-M y Sanchez , primero Marrana Rajao se aparto y luego pucherazo.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 May 2020)

15/05/2020

El fiscal general de Estados Unidos, William Barr, estudia las vinculaciones de Pablo Iglesias con terroristas internacionales





Por Joaquín Abad.- En el procedimiento contra el cártel del narcoterrorismo “Los Soles”, formado por la cúpula del gobierno venezolano, cuyo jefe es Diosdado Cabello, así como su asociación con las FARC colombianas para monopolizar el tráfico de cocaína al resto del mundo, el fiscal general de Estados Unidos, William Barr, tiene información de autoridades españolas vinculadas a dicho cártel, bien por beneficiarse económicamente a cambio de supuestos informes o servicios, o por ayudas directas a narcos o a terroristas.

Es el caso del actual vicepresidente del gobierno de Pedro Sánchez, Pablo Iglesias, quien fundó un partido político comunista-chavista en España por encargo del gobierno venezolano, concretamente de Hugo Chávez, y que financió dicha operación y que a resultas del mismo se creó Podemos, que en pocos meses pasó a tener una amplia representación en el Parlamento Europeo y posteriormente en las Cortes Españolas.

En Estados Unidos preocupa las públicas simpatías del líder de Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, con movimientos terroristas, como ETA. El teléfono de Pablo Iglesias aparecó en la agenda de la organización ‘Herrira’, de apoyo a los presos de ETA.

En el informe en manos del fiscal William Barr se relata que terroristas de Hezbolá ingresaron a Venezuela procedentes de España donde se les facilitó pasaportes venezolanos falsos, y que uno de los contactos de los terroristas en España era Pablo Iglesias. Los americanos reconstruyeron el recorrido de los terroristas en el interior de España y los señalaron haberse reunido en el País Vasco con el entorno de ETA.

No se descarta que la fiscalía cite a algunos políticos españoles con relaciones en Venezuela para que expliquen a cambio de qué recibieron dinero, que según EEUU procede del tráfico de estupefacientes, en las diligencias que se siguen contra la cúpula del narcoterrorista gobierno de Venezuela, al que se le acusa de llevar toneladas de cocaína a los Estados Unidos como maniobra para debilitar a la sociedad americana, en venganza por las acciones que se llevan contra Maduro y sus ministros.

Por otra parte, la OTAN está revisando a qué documentos puede tener acceso el fundador de Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, como vicepresidente del Gobierno de España, y que puedan filtrarse a servicios extranjeros dada su vinculación con Venezuela, Cuba, Ecuador, y especialmente con Irán, donde se sospecha que el servicio de inteligencia VEVAK utiliza a Pablo Iglesias para crear una red de espionaje que se infiltre en asociaciones y ONG vinculadas a Podemos con la finalidad de recabar información sobre las actividades de las monarquías del Golfo en España, especialmente Arabia Saudí, enemigo declarado del régimen de Teherán, según supo MIL21 en medios de inteligencia europeos. La formación morada recibió a través de empresas pantalla dos millones de euros entre 2013 y 2015 con fondos procedentes del Ministerio de Inteligencia y Seguridad Nacional iraní.

En unas sorprendentes declaraciones durante un acto público el secretario general de Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, justifico recibir dinero de la dictadura iraní porque “a los iraníes les interesa que se difunda en América Latina y España un mensaje de izquierdas para desestabilizar a sus adversarios ¿Lo aprovechamos o no lo aprovechamos”.

La financiación de la dictadura iraní ha servido para lanzar la carrera política del líder de Podemos, sobre todo mediante el programa “Fort Apache”, presentado y dirigido por el propio Iglesias, y producido por la empresa 360 Global Media que explota en España la señal de la televisión iraní Hispan TV.

*Dos millones de euros entre 2013 y 2015*

La formación morada recibió a través de empresas pantalla montadas por la inteligencia iraní dos millones de euros entre 2013 y 2015, según la investigación abierta por la Unidad Central de Delincuencia Económica y Fiscal (UDEF) de la Policía Nacional, cuyos documentos publica en exclusiva el digital okdiario, dirigido por el periodista Eduardo Inda.

El servicio de inteligencia iraní VEVAK (Vezarat-e Ettela’at va Amniyat-e Keshvar), concentra la mayoría de sus agentes en Oriente Medio y en parte de las principales capitales europeas y algunas iberoamericanas, pero hasta ahora su presencia y capacidad operativa en España era muy limitada, según fuentes de inteligencia europeas a las que ha tenido acceso mil21.es

Sin embargo, para los estrategas del régimen de los ayatolás en los últimos años ha aumentado el valor de España como encrucijada importante en las relaciones de las petromonarquías del Golfo Pérsico con Occidente. El territorio español se ofrece como un lugar discreto en el que los servicios secretos árabes llevan a cabo operaciones y negociaciones que en otros países europeos son obstaculizadas por los aparatos de inteligencia locales, apuntan las citadas fuentes.

*Interés en Arabia Saudí*

El interés informativo prioritario del VEVAK es todo lo relacionado con Arabia Saudí, monarquía que tradicionalmente mantiene excelentes relaciones con España, como muestra la presencia constante de príncipes saudíes en la Costa del Sol y los negocios de empresas españolas en ese país. El enfrentamiento entre la Arabia Saudí suní y el Irán chií ha ido creciendo en los tres últimos años a raíz del apoyo de los príncipes saudíes al Estado Islámico.

Estas razones han impulsado el desembarco del VEVAK en España, principalmente en la Costa del Sol, Madrid y Barcelona. La inteligencia iraní apostó sagazmente por Pablo Iglesias y su movimiento, Podemos, para infiltrarse en asociaciones y ONG que se mueven bajo la tutela del nuevo partido de izquierda o en su entorno. En el fondo Teherán utiliza los mismos métodos que los servicios de inteligencia de todo el mundo.

*Financiación de “Fort Apache” y “La Tuerca”*

Las fuentes aseguran que Irán tiene una oportunidad de oro para penetrar en España a través de un movimiento político joven, con porvenir, pero extremadamente ingenuo e inmaduro y, por lo tanto, fácilmente manipulable.

Los dos millones de euros que empresas pantalla iraníes han abonado a 360 Global Media -que explota en España la señal del canal internacional de la televisión iraní Hispan TV- y a Producciones Con Mano Izquierda (CMI) y La Barraca Producciones para la realización de los programas “Fort Apache” y “La Tuerca” dirigidos y presentados por Pablo Iglesias, proceden directamente del presupuesto del Ministerio de Inteligencia y Seguridad Nacional iraní del que depende el VEVAK, aseguran las citadas fuentes.

Hispan TV fue creado en enero de 2012 por Teherán como medio de propaganda e influencia en los países de lengua española para contrarrestar el bloqueo informativo de Estados Unidos sobre el régimen teocrático iraní.[/CENTER]


----------



## ciberecovero (17 May 2020)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Bueno, menudas perlas suelta este hombre, viene a decir que Podemos lo montó Evo Morales MAS como una extensión de su partido para conquistar España.
> 
> 
> 
> en este punto llega a decir que el hermano Pablo visitaba las plantaciones de coca


----------



## ciberecovero (20 May 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
Las FARC, el narcotráfico y los vínculos
con Venezuela, Rafael Correa y España​

*Estado de Alarma*

Las FARC, el narcotráfico y los vínculos con Venezuela, Rafael Correa y España

Para obtener una membresía en Patreon puedes ir ahora a:
https://www.patreon.com/estadodealarmatv


----------



## ciberecovero (21 May 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
El plan de cloaca de los financiadores de 
Podemos para huir de Bolivia a México​

*Estado de Alarma*

Entrambasaguas Papers: El plan de cloaca de los financiadores de Podemos para huir de Bolivia a México

Para obtener una membresía en Patreon puedes ir ahora a:
https://www.patreon.com/estadodealarmatv


----------



## ciberecovero (23 May 2020)

Editorial: ¿Dónde está el Pollo Carvajal? - 22/05/20​





* La Voz de César Vidal*

*22 may. 2020*

El editorial de César Vidal.


----------



## ciberecovero (23 May 2020)

A partir del minuto 7:




 #ELMUNDOALROJO  #EEUUINVESTIGAPABLOIGLESIAS  #EEUU  
¡BOMBAZO INFORMATIVO!: EEUU INVESTIGA LOS VÍNCULOS 
DE IGLESIAS CON EL TERRORISMO INTERNACIONAL​


*DISTRITOTV* 

#ELMUNDOALROJO #EEUUINVESTIGAPABLOIGLESIAS #EEUU #DEA #PABLOIGLESIAS #VENEZUELA #IRAN #MADURO #DEA #CARLOSCUESTA #ORLANDOAVENDAÑOS #CARLOSCUESTA #PABLOVICTORIA #JESUSANGELROJO #DISTRITOTV #ESTADODEALARMA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS


----------



## ciberecovero (31 May 2020)

#ORLANDOAVENDAÑO #PANANPOST #ELMUDOALROJO 
¿Hasta que punto esta comprometido el 
gobierno Sánchez con narcotrafico de Maduro?​


*DISTRITOTV* 

#ORLANDOAVENDAÑO #PANANPOST #ELMUDOALROJO #JESÚSÁNGELROJO #VENEZUELA #MADURO #NARCOESTADO #DELCYRODRIUEZ #DROGAVENEZUELA #DISTRITOTV #ESTADODEALARMA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre con el #coronavirus en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Jun 2020)

Coronel y exagente CESID confirma las informaciones sobre Pablo Iglesias​

• 30 may. 2020

*El Club de los Viernes*

En una entrevista con Roberto Granda, el coronel y exagente del CESID Diego Camacho acusa a Pablo Iglesias de tener vínculos con el narcotráfico venezolano confirmando las informaciones proporcionadas por el propio Granda y Herbin Hoyos.

También se expresa sobre la actual crisis en la Guardia Civil y el ministro Marlaska.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Jun 2020)

EN ESTADOS UNIDOS
*Golpe judicial a Ábalos y a Pablo Iglesias: un testigo de la Fiscalía y del FBI los relaciona con narcotráfico*

Declaran al Fiscal General estadounidense William Barr que la droga llegaba a Madrid en maletas
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________​DAVID LOZANO 03 Jun 2020 - 11:00 CET
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________







Pablo Iglesias y José Luis Ábalos, en una imagen reciente en el Congreso.​
Se lo contábamos en *Periodista Digital, Estados Unidos expresaba en enero su disgusto sobre el encuentro entre el ministro de Transportes*, *José Luis Ábalos*, y la vicepresidente de Venezuela *Delcy Rodríguez*.

Ahora, un antiguo miembro de las *FARC*, *Alexander Duque González*, hoy colaborador de la *DEA*, ha realizado unas declaraciones donde narra las vinculaciones de Venezuela y Ecuador en el tráfico de cientos de toneladas de cocaína a Europa y Estados Unidos.

Según este testigo de la Corte Sur del Estado de Nueva York, en el sumario donde el Fiscal General *William Barr* solicita la extradición de la cúpula del gobierno venezolano por narcoterrorismo, *Rafael Correa* fue financiado por las FARC para la presidencia de Ecuador, con el compromiso de que les facilitara el paso de la droga procedente de Colombia y Perú por su país y la utilización de los puertos del Pacífico en las costas ecuatorianas.

Pero lo más grave es que este asunto puede afectar al Gobierno de España al vicepresidente segundo,* Pablo Iglesias* y al mencionado ministro de Transportes, *Ábalos*.

En cuanto a este último, *Alexander Duque* dice que mucha de la droga que se suministraba a Venezuela, era enviada en maletas de 40 y hasta 60 kilos, en valija diplomática a las embajadas de Madrid, Paris, Berlín, Roma y Ámsterdam, para sobornar a autoridades y políticos.

Una declaración que el testigo relaciona directamente con las maletas que acompañaban a *Delcy Rodríguez*, en enero, a su paso por el aeropuerto de Barajas acompañada del ministro *Ábalos*, que cambió su versión unas ocho veces hasta reconocer que facilitó el tránsito de la vicepresidenta a su llegada a España, a pesar de que tenía prohibido el ingreso en territorio de la UE.

También hay sospechas sobre el líder de la formación morada. En este sentido, el periodista colombiano Herbin Hoyos sostiene que cuando *Hugo Carvajal* huyo de Venezuela se refugió en España hasta que la justicia estadounidense solicitó su extradición, que no pudo cumplimentarse porque desapareció de su domicilio, y que fue protegido por el sector de* Podemos* que tiene vinculaciones con Venezuela, *señalando directamente a Pablo Iglesias*, actual vicepresidente de *Pedro Sánchez*.

En enero y sobre *Ábalos*, *Jon Piechowski*, subsecretario para el Hemisferio Occidental del Departamento de Estado, reconoció que “celebrar este tipo de reunión con alguien como *Delcy Rodríguez* es decepcionante y podría ser desalentador”.

*Piechowski* remarcó dos veces que Estados Unidos “tiene preguntas sobre esta reunión” entre el ministro español y la número dos de Maduro, porque Rodríguez “es una oficial del exrégimen de *Maduro* sancionada no solo por Estados Unidos, sino también por la UE”.

Al tiempo, el* FBI* y la *DEA* no descartaban solicitar una orden contra el ministro español para declarar sobre este encuentro.


----------



## silenus (3 Jun 2020)

Pues además...

Trump estudia aranceles a España si aprueba la tasa Google

*El Congreso de los Diputados inicia este miércoles la tramitación del impuesto digital*


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jun 2020)

*Rodríguez Zapatero exhortó poner a EEUU "en situación imposible"*

05 de junio de 2020 - 17:06 - Por DANIEL CASTROPÉ

Un video de mayo muestra al expresidente del Gobierno español Rodríguez Zapatero, miembro del Grupo de Puebla, mencionando planes en contra de Estados Unidos

​

MIAMI.- El el expresidente del Gobierno español José Luis Rodríguez *Zapatero* "debe ser investigado por los *Estados Unidos*”, así lo afirma el consultor político Manuel Zalba, quien hizo la exhortación en el espacio de televisión Redacción Abierta, que se emite por El Toro TV, en España.

El llamado del experto en temas políticos surge una semana después de que *Estados Unidos* permanece fuertemente sacudido por graves disturbios originados al calor de manifestaciones conovocadas en diferentes ciudades del país, tras la muerte el 25 de mayo de un hombre afroamericano en Minneapolis, que fue víctima de un acto de violencia policial.

Una frase del político español pronunciada durante una entrevista concedida a la cadena Telesur, en el mes de mayo, cuando EEUU se encontraba inmerso en el pico de la pandemia de coronavirus, pudiera ser analizada como una revelación o anticipo de la tensa situación social que hoy atraviesa la unión estadounidense.

“Tenemos que hacer que China y ojalá la Unión Europea, muchos trabajamos en esta dirección, pongan a Estados Unidos en una situación imposible”, son las palabras textuales pronunciadas por Rodríguez Zapatero, recogidas en un video, al tiempo que se producía el V Encuentro del Grupo de Puebla, efectuado este año a traves de un enlace de internet debido a los efectos globales de la pandemia.

El Grupo de Puebla, una organización que agremia a líderes de la izquierda radical y de la llamada ‘izquierda progresista’, se formó en julio del año pasado para reemplazar al Foro de Sao Paulo, un ente que tras la muerte de Fidel Castro y Hugo Chávez habría perdido su protagonismo en el continente, según coinciden diferentes analistas internacionales.

La tarea de consolidación de este grupo político está en cabeza de una treintena de personajes de 10 países. Su mayor anhelo, acorde con los principios expresados por quienes lo integran, es conducir a esta colectividad para que se “adueñe del mañana” y frene el “avance de la derecha conservadora”.

En ese contexto, la alianza de expresidentes y dirigentes de partidos políticos de corte socialista o comunista presenta a *Estados Unidos* como el “imperio” al que se debe combatir, y a Latinoamérica como la región sobre la que hay que enfocar una “estrategia” contra gobiernos de derecha y centroderecha.

*Video revelador*

El jueves pasado, Zalba, que también es miembro del Colegio de Abogados de Madrid y de la Comisión Justicia *Cuba*, enseñó en el programa de televisión Redacción Abierta, que conduce María Durán, junto al presidente del Grupo Intereconomía, Julio Ariza, el video de la entrevista concedida por Zapatero, a la cadena Telesur.

La entrevista a quien rigió los destinos del país ibérico entre 2004 y 2011, y es una de las voces más reconocidas del Grupo de Puebla, había pasado inadvertida de alguna manera. Tanto es así que hasta las primeras horas de este viernes 5 de junio, solo tenía 299 vistas en la cuenta del canal Telesur, en Youtube.

En las declaraciones de Rodríguez Zapatero, con motivo del V Encuentro del Grupo de Puebla, el político español llamó textualmente a una acción contra EEUU.

En su contacto por videollamada con Telesur, Rodríguez Zapatero, miembro del Partido Socialista Obrero Español (PSOE), menciona como objetivo el “America First”, una política implementada por el presidente Donald Trump, que promueve la “prosperidad estadounidense”.

Asimismo, Rodríguez Zapatero, quien ha sido un férreo defensor de los regímenes de Cuba y Venezuela, aborda la importancia del tema “político y social” en Estados Unidos, al tiempo que llama a los integrantes del Grupo de Puebla a hablar con los “demócratas” para crear “un frente” en este país.

Los hechos recientes registrados en Estados Unidos y las mencionadas protestas, que según evidencia gráfica, han sido infiltradas por la izquierda radical latinoamericana, como ya incluso lo investiga el FBI, le confieren un protagonismo muy especial a ese video.

La entrevista también llama la atención por las diferencias comerciales entre EEUU y China, además de las sospechas, cada vez más fundadas, de que el gigante asiático pudo haber promovido la creación del *COVID-19* en un laboratorio de la ciudad china de Wuhán, para luego propiciar su propagación por el mundo, con un marcado interés de comprar a menor costo las compañías estadounidenses asentadas en su territorio.

En opinión de Zalba, “es gravísimo que el expresidente de un país democrático reconozca que está trabajando contra la seguridad nacional de EEUU, a través de una red de extrema izquierda, para poner a este país en una situación imposible”.

Además, acorde con el consultor, el expresidente del Gobierno español estaría “reconociendo acciones planificadas desde el exterior contra Estados Unidos, que seguramente tendrían un contenido ilícito”.

El Grupo de Puebla estaría detrás de los disturbios ocurridos en 2019 en países como Chile, Ecuador y Colombia, entre otros, en donde turbas alentadas por dirigentes adscritos o simpatizantes de esa asociación, de lo cual existe una serie de evidencias, causaron destrozos millonarios y muertes.

*Grupo de Puebla y miembros*

_El Informe Otálvora_, pieza informativa y de opinión que realiza el periodista, político y exdiplomático venezolano Édgar Contreras Otálvora para DIARIO LAS AMÉRICAS, resalta la “vocación” del Grupo de Puebla por recuperar las “mayorías de gobierno” y su esperanza en un “giro hacia la izquierda” en la política continental.

En la página web del grupo se puede leer que “nuestra región experimenta una nueva ola de gobiernos neoliberales, que insisten en promover los intereses y privilegios de una élite socioeconómica, a costillas del desarrollo de nuestros pueblos, frustrando sus posibilidades de desarrollo y bienestar social”.

No obstante, contrario a lo que denota la filosofía de esa alianza, Rodríguez Zapatero habría sido premiado por su ‘lealtad’ a Nicolás Maduro con una “mina de oro” en el Arco Minero venezolano, tal como lo reveló la exsenadora colombiana Piedad Córdoba, también cercana al chavismo, en una entrevista con el portal noticioso colombiano _Las 2 Orillas_.

Entretanto, Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva, expresidente brasileño que asimismo forma parte del mencionado grupo, sigue vinculado a las investigaciones por uno de los mayores escándalos de corrupción que ha tenido lugar en el continente debido a las coimas que entregó la firma Odebrecht a titulares de gobiernos y funcionarios de alto rango. Por ese caso, el antiguo dirigente sindical brasileño habría recibido más de 4 millones de dólares.

Otro de los miembros del Grupo de Puebla es el expresidente colombiano Ernesto Samper, quien vio tambalear su gestión al frente del Palacio de Nariño, entre 1994 y 1998, por la comprobada infiltración de ‘dineros calientes’ del extinto Cartel de Cali a su campaña política. El exmandatario solo pidió “disculpas” por ese hecho 25 años más tarde.

De cualquier forma, esta asociación a la que algunos consultores califican como un “grupo de intelectuales” sin “mayor influencia”, se muestra hoy como el sucesor del Foro de Sao Paulo, creado para buscar formas de apoyo financiero a Cuba, después de la debacle soviética, en 1990, que operó para que la izquierda tomara el poder en países como Argentina, Bolivia, Brasil, Chile, Paraguay y Venezuela.

En el Grupo de Puebla también participa el presidente de Argentina, Alberto Fernández, el único mandatario en ejercicio que tiene esa colectividad, que es ficha del kirchnerismo, un movimiento que lidera la expresidenta Cristina Fernández de Kirchner, quien ocupa el cargo de vicepresidenta y sobre la que pesan investigaciones por corrupción.

Empero el grupo aspira a tener más gobiernos bajo su tutela. Por tanto, en una reciente declaración a raíz de le expansión del coronavirus dejó claro que “cuando termine la pandemia” se debe reflexionar sobre un “nuevo modelo de desarrollo”, con una serie de “valores” similares a los que marcan la pauta del castrocomunismo, que, aunque no tiene caras visibles, algunos analistas dan por descontado en esa alianza.

_dcastrope@diariolasamericas.com
@danielcastrope_


----------



## gabrielo (6 Jun 2020)

se avecina tiempos interesadamente para el que tenga que llevar algo a la boca la rojez que pompa el culo en pompa que el fiscal william varr va a ser un autentico destrozador.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jun 2020)

#MEIBOTPETIT #VENEZUELA #PABLOIGLESIAS 
EEUU está investigando relación de Iglesias con el narcoterrorismo​


*DISTRITOTV* 

#MEIBOTPETIT #VENEZUELA #NARCOTERRORISMO #PABLOIGLESIAS #DISTRITOTV #ESTADODEALARMA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS 

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre con el #coronavirus en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## juster (6 Jun 2020)

DEMASIADO BUENO !!!
CON QUE A CUATRO LOS METAN EN LA CARCEL ME CONFORMO !!!


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (6 Jun 2020)

Entro en el hilo con toda la ilusión y veo que la fuente es Carles Enric...

Lógicamente no va a pasar nada.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jun 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
Despierta España: El Foro de Sao Paulo y los pagos a Zapatero​

*Estado de Alarma*

Despierta España: El Foro de Sao Paulo y los pagos a Zapatero. Con Roberto Granda y Herbin Hoyos.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Jun 2020)

#VENEZUELA #ESPAÑA #CARLOSCUESTA 
EMR: ¡BOMBAZO INFORMATIVO! MADURO UTILIZA LA 
VALIJA DIPLOMÁTICA PARA ENVIAR COCAÍNA A ESPAÑA​


*DISTRITOTV* 

#VENEZUELA #NARCODICTADURA #ESPAÑA #CARLOSCUESTA #JOSELUISCORCUERA #MEIBOTPETIT #MADRUO #DELCYRODRIGUEZ #EEUU #DISTURBIOS #DISTRITOTV #ESTADODEALARMA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS 

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre con el #coronavirus en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jun 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
Así trabaja un periodista con escolta tras ser 
amenazado por investigar a Podemos en Bolivia​

*Estado de Alarma*

Así trabaja un periodista con escolta tras ser amenazado por investigar a Podemos en Bolivia

Para obtener una membresía en Patreon puedes ir ahora a:
https://www.patreon.com/estadodealarmatv

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Jun 2020)

#MEIBOTPETIT #DELCYRODRIGUEZ #VENEZUELA 
MAIBORT PETIT: EEUU INVESTIGA SI DELCY RODRIGUEZ 
INTRODUJO COCAÍNA POR ESPAÑA CON PERMISO DE ÁBALOS​



*DISTRITOTV* 

#MEIBOTPETIT #DELCYRODRIGUEZ #VENEZUELA #VALIJADIPLOMÁTICA #COCAÍNA #ELMUNDOALROJO #TRÁFICODEDROGAS #DISTRITOTV #ESTADODEALARMA #ÁBALOS #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS 

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre con el #coronavirus en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Jun 2020)

Eeuu investiga mucho pero no hace nada


----------



## Bye Felicia (9 Jun 2020)




----------



## Lubinillo (9 Jun 2020)

Sigerico dijo:


> Pues uno de los hermanos Warburg , mientras su hermano ex presidente de la Fed desde Nueva York financiaba a Trosky y su ejercito de revolucionarios junto a otros conocidos usureros como Jacob Schiff. Un hermano en el Reichbank y otro en la Fed !!!!!
> 
> Luego los planes quinquenales sovieticos de los años 20 y 30 recibieron ayuda masiva de Rockfeller , General Electric etc disfrutando asi de un mercado cautivo SIN COMPETENCIA y destruyendo al competidor Zarista.
> 
> ...



Entonces segun tu exposición, queda claro que la izquierda es una forma de control de la disidencia utilizado por la derecha/oligarquia en contra de los pueblos.


----------



## LetalFantasy (9 Jun 2020)

En la mía también, jajaja.


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Jun 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
Entrambasaguas Papers 
¿Qué hacía Zapatero visitando un campo de coca en Bolivia?​

*Estado de Alarma*

Entrambasaguas Papers ¿Qué hacía Zapatero visitando un campo de coca en Bolivia?

------------------------------


----------



## Vulcan86 (14 Jun 2020)

Hoy los americanos han detenido a un empresario colombiano colaborador de Maduro


----------



## Vulcan86 (14 Jun 2020)

Detenido el empresario colombiano Álex Saab, uno de los hombres más poderosos de Maduro


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (14 Jun 2020)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Eeuu investiga mucho pero no hace nada



Pero tienen muy buena memoria.
Allí estas cosas no prescriben por arte de magia.


----------



## Vulcan86 (14 Jun 2020)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Pero tienen muy buena memoria.
> Allí estas cosas no prescriben por arte de magia.



Eso espero


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Jun 2020)

ciberecovero dijo:


> #EstadodeAlarma
> Entrambasaguas Papers
> ¿Qué hacía Zapatero visitando un campo de coca en Bolivia?​
> 
> ...






djun dijo:


> *El idiota en un campo cocalero*


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Jun 2020)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Detenido el empresario colombiano Álex Saab, uno de los hombres más poderosos de Maduro




​


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2020)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Detenido el empresario colombiano Álex Saab, uno de los hombres más poderosos de Maduro



Que nadie se sorprenda si José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero muestra interés por la situación de Alex Saab en Cabo Verde. ........Inquietud porque trascienda quiénes se han enriquecido del oro venezolano. A Piedad Córdoba poco le importa. En cambio a Zapatero le puede preocupar.


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Jun 2020)

Cebrián desvela que el 'Delcygate' fue "programado" y apunta a Zapatero como responsable


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Jun 2020)

silenus dijo:


> El embajador de Zapatero en Venezuela desvió dinero 'off shore' a la vicepresidencia de Hugo Chávez


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Jun 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
Cerco al chavismo, detenciones y Zapatero en el punto de mira​

*Estado de Alarma*

DESPIERTA ESPAÑA: Cerco al chavismo, detenciones y ZP en el punto de mira, con Herbin Hoyos y Roberto Granda.

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Jun 2020)

Los inconfesables vínculos de Zapatero​

• 17 jun. 2020

*El Toro TV*

En enero el Gobierno permitió que la número dos de Maduro entrara en suelo europeo pese al veto de la UE. En su momento, Sánchez defendió a capa y espada a Ábalos. Ahora, le atribuye toda la responsabilidad.

↘ Si quieres ver los programas completos visita nuestra web
↙ ✔ https://eltorotv.com/programas


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Jun 2020)

A partir del minuto 40'50":



#EstadodeAlarma
"ZP es el palanganero de las dictaduras más 
peligrosas", Cristina Seguí entrevista a César Vidal​

*Estado de Alarma*

"ZP es el palanganero de las dictaduras más peligrosas", Cristina Seguí entrevista a César Vidal

------------------------------


----------



## todoayen (19 Jun 2020)

Me pilla recien comido pero sin postre.
Vaya ereccion mas tonta por cierto.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Jun 2020)

DelcyGate: el Gobierno atribuye toda la responsabilidad a Ábalos​

• 19 jun. 2020

*El Toro TV*

En enero el Gobierno permitió que la número dos de Maduro entrara en suelo europeo pese al veto de la UE. En su momento, Sánchez defendió a capa y espada a Ábalos. Ahora, le atribuye toda la responsabilidad.

↘ Si quieres ver los programas completos visita nuestra web
↙ ✔ https://eltorotv.com/programas


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Jun 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
CARLES ENRIC desvela los MOTIVOS por los que 
ZAPATERO debería estar MÁS QUE PREOCUPADO​

• 19 jun. 2020

*Estado de Alarma*

------------------------------


----------



## Kanime2 (21 Jun 2020)

a zapatero no mirar si la justicia de aqui no los detiene es q esta mos bien jodidos es justicia bolivarizada


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Jun 2020)

#CARLOSCUESTA #ELMUNDOALROJO #DISTRITOTV 
CARLOS CUESTA DESTAPA LOS APAÑOS DE ZAPATERO CON 
MADURO QUE DEJA A SÁNCHEZ AL BORDE DEL PRECIPICIO​


*DISTRITOTV* 

#CARLOSCUESTA #ELMUNDOALROJO #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS #CORONAVIRUS

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
https://www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## SPQR (21 Jun 2020)




----------



## ciberecovero (22 Jun 2020)

#ROBERTOCENTENO #ELMUNDOALROJO #DISTRITOTV 
LA DEA EMITIRÁ EN BREVE UNA ORDEN DE 
BUSCA Y CAPTURA CONTRA ZAPATERO E IGLESIAS​


*DISTRITOTV* 

#CARLOSCUESTA #ELMUNDOALROJO #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS #CORONAVIRUS

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
https://www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## socrates99 (22 Jun 2020)

ciberecovero dijo:


> A partir del minuto 5'29":
> 
> Hemos confirmado a estas horas un tema importante. Es decir que se ha avanzado mucho y ya están cerrados al menos seis cargos por los que se va a imputar a diversos ciudadanos españoles con cargos muy importantes:
> 
> ...



No me extrañaría que alguno fuera algún cargo del mundo del pelotón,por esos motivos...apuestas,blanqueos de capitales...este país huele a estiercol desde que uno se levanta.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Jun 2020)

GranReserva dijo:


> Algo teme el chepudo cuando tiene tanto GC a las puertas de villatinaja, y no es a los vecinos que se pasean con las cazuelas y las banderas de España...
> 
> Yo lo que le he he oído a un youtuber es que Trump tiene ya un pequeño ejército y varios apaches en la frontera de Colombia preparado para entrar en cuanto la Asamblea Nacional venezolana le dé permiso, pero Guaidó está haciéndose el remolón porque es un masonazo al servicio de la ONU.
> 
> De momento ya le han echado el guante a Alex Saab, el testaferro de Maduro y están preparando su extradición a USA.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Jun 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
DESPIERTA ESPAÑA: El complejo entramado de la 
geopolítica socialista y las agencias de inteligencia​

*Estado de Alarma*

DESPIERTA ESPAÑA: El complejo entramado de la
geopolítica socialista y las agencias de inteligencia

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jun 2020)

TEMIBLES CONSECUENCIAS
*Caos en Moncloa: Sánchez teme que el Fiscal General de Estados Unidos ordene detener a Zapatero e Iglesias*

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________​DAVID LOZANO 27 Jun 2020 - 11:15 CET
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________






Alberto Garzón, Pablo Iglesias y José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, en un acto.​
El fiscal general de Estados Unidos, *William Barr*, emitirá una orden internacional de busca y captura contra el expresidente del Gobierno español, *José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero*, y el actual vicepresidente segundo del Ejecutivo y líder de* Podemos*, *Pablo Iglesias*. Esto es lo que ha manifestado el economista *Roberto Centeno*, citando importantes fuentes estadounidenses.

Aseguró *Centeno*, en el canal madrileño* Distrito TV* tal y como recoge* Periodista Digital*, que *Barr* dispone ya de dos completos dossiers presentados por la *DEA* (la Agencia Estatal antidroga de los Estados Unidos) sobre su mesa y que la orden internacional de detención contra el expresidente del Gobierno español *Zapatero* y el actual líder de *Podemos* podría producirse en las próximas semanas.

El conocido economista incluso dice tener la seguridad de que *José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero* y *Pablo Iglesias* “vestirán muy pronto el mono de color naranja [habitual uniforme en prisiones norteamericanas] e ingresen en una cárcel de alta seguridad de Estados Unidos… ya hay un ‘pelillo’”.

Asimismo, a instancias del Gobierno de* Donald Trump*, las *Agencias de Seguridad Nacional* activarán órdenes de busca y captura contra líderes comunistas de varios países, o su entrega voluntaria, para que aclaren sus vínculos económicos con la narcodictadura de *Nicolás Maduro*.

Trump esta cayendo en las encuestas y de aaqui hasta las presidenciales de noviembre tiene que ejecutar movimientos espectaculares y uno podria ser este que ahora se rumorea.

Tanto la *DEA*, como el* FBI* y la *Hacienda Estatal*, tres departamentos temibles y temidos para quien se salte la legislación estadounidense, creen imperativo que esos líderes comunistas aclaren si han recibido financiación de países que comprometen los intereses defensivos de Estados y ponen en riesgo la salud de sus ciudadanos a través del narcotráfico.

Por otra parte, recoge_ Alerta Nacional,_ el *Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos* defiende sancionar a España por los fondos que el Gobierno de Venezuela tiene depositados en el Banco de España. En concreto, las fuentes consultadas por la agencia estadounidense aseguran que varios altos cargos de la Administración de *Donald Trump* están presionando para que se aprueben sanciones contra España por, según afirman, estar prestando apoyo económico al régimen de *Nicolás Maduro*.

Además de dirigirse contra el Banco de España, las sanciones también tendrían por objetivo otras entidades donde esté depositado dinero venezolano.

De acuerdo a informaciones publicadas, el representante especial de Estados Unidos para Venezuela, *Elliott Abrams*, se reunió recientemente con las autoridades españolas en Madrid, aunque en ningún momento se trataron las sanciones.

Sin embargo, las autoridades españolas replicaron que las entidades bancarias y el propio Banco de España se limitarían a su labor habitual de monitorizar los flujos de capitales para evitar el blanqueo. Un funcionario estadounidense a favor de las sanciones aseguró que Madrid es tan culpable de ayudar a* Maduro* como Rusia o China.

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Jun 2020)

​


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (30 Jun 2020)




----------



## ciberecovero (30 Jun 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
RUTAS de la DROGA y ORGANIZACIONES SOCIALISTAS, 
Despierta España con Roberto Granda y Herbin Hoyos​

*Estado de Alarma*

Las RUTAS de la DROGA y las ORGANIZACIONES SOCIALISTAS, Despierta España con Roberto Granda y Herbin Hoyos

------------------------------


----------



## allseeyingeye (1 Jul 2020)

de @LetalFantasy

VOX VACUNA OBLIGATORIA Y COMO YA ESTAN MAS QUE INFORMADOS 

DE QUE SON POTENCIAS EXTRANJERAS / TRAMAS

CON INTERESES DE CONTROL E INSURGENCIA (termino de QANON) CONTRA LOS ESTADOS NACION 

LOS QUE ESTAN DETRAS DE LAS VACUNAS EN GENERAL Y ESTAS EN ESPECIAL 

VOX Y SU PROPOSICION DE LEY PARA EMBICHARNOS A TODO CON LA VACUNA DE LAS NARICES, TIEMPO HAN TENIDO DE DAR MARCHA ATRAS

ASI QUE POR SI ACASO LUEGO, DENTRO DE UN TIEMPO, INTENTAN NEGARLO


Aquí están los pantallazos a buen recaudo.

De VOX a Podemos: fasciocomunismo







[/QUOTE]​


----------



## Cosme Oriol (1 Jul 2020)

Minuto 2:00


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Jul 2020)

#ELMUNDOALROJO #ZAPATERO #EEUU 
Caos en Moncloa: Temen que el Fiscal General 
de los EEUU ordene detener Zapatero e Iglesias​

• Se estrenó hace 9 horas

*DISTRITOTV* 

#ELMUNDOALROJO #ZAPATERO #EEUU #FISCALGENERAL #PABLOIGLESIAS #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS #CORONAVIRUS #CARLOSCUESTA #ROBERTOCENTENO #MEIBOTPETIT #VENEZUELA #MADURO #PABLOIGLESIAS #NARCODICTADURA


ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
https://www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jul 2020)

#ELMUNDOALROJO #DEA #ZAPATERO 
ZAPATERO SE HA CONVERTIDO EN EL EMBAJADOR 
DE MADURO Y LA DEA LE LLEVARÁ A PRISIÓN​


*DISTRITOTV* 

#ELMUNDOALROJO #DEA #ZAPATERO #MADURO #VENEZUELA #ZAPATEROPRISIÓN #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS #CORONAVIRUS

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
https://www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## SPQR (7 Jul 2020)

Esta pieza mayor está a punto de ser cobrada.

Cabo Verde acepta proceso de extradición de Álex Saab

En cuanto le pongan el mono naranja va a cantar de plano. Veo a Abalos cubierto de guano.

Maduro saca ‘artillería’ para rescate de Álex Saab en Cabo Verde

Alex Saab:Noticias, Fotos y Videos de Alex Saab- ELTIEMPO.COM


----------



## HvK (7 Jul 2020)

Esto me recuerda a lo de QAnon, que Rafapal se ha tragado, que desde hace tiempo dice que que Trump va a encarcelar a Obama, los Clinton, y a todos los progres de USA. Y luego nada.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Jul 2020)

#MEIBOTPETIT #CASOMORODO #VENEZUELA 
MEIBOT PETIT: LA CLAVE DE LA CONEXIÓN ENTRE EL 
CHAVISMO, ZAPATERO Y SÁNCHEZ ES EL CASO MORODO​

• Se estrenó hace 22 horas

*DISTRITOTV* 

#MEIBOTPETIT #CASOMORODO #VENEZUELA #ELMUNDOALROJO #ZAPATERO #MADURO #CHAVEZ #PEDROSÁNCHEZ #NARCODICTDURA #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS #CORONAVIRUS


ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
https://www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## Uritorco (8 Jul 2020)

ciberecovero dijo:


> A partir del minuto 5'29":
> 
> Hemos confirmado a estas horas un tema importante. Es decir que se ha avanzado mucho y ya están cerrados al menos seis cargos por los que se va a imputar a diversos ciudadanos españoles con cargos muy importantes:
> 
> ...



Y eso que no conocen el Expediente Royuela, sino se iban a quedar de piedra.

*Tema mítico* : - Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


----------



## Uritorco (8 Jul 2020)




----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
Los NEGOCIOS de JOSÉ BONO y 
ZAPATERO con el RÉGIMEN CHAVISTA ​

*Estado de Alarma*

Los NEGOCIOS de JOSÉ BONO y ZAPATERO con el RÉGIMEN CHAVISTA en "DESPIERTA ESPAÑA" con Roberto Granda y Herbin Hoyos

Conviértete en miembro de este canal para disfrutar de ventajas:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCM9R...

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Jul 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Jul 2020)

PSOE y Podemos son los Canalizadores de la Droga 
de Maduro en Europa Según The National Interest​

*El Arconte*

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buz... 
Puedes adquirir la novela El Arconte en Amazon tanto en formato digital como impreso en la siguiente dirección: https://www.amazon.es/El-Arconte-Segu... 

Las noticias más interesantes, y más información de la novela El Arconte en mi web: https://elarconte.com/ 

Puedes verme en directo todos los días a las 23:00 repasando la jornada y analizando la intrahistoria de la historia en mi canal de Twitch: https://www.twitch.tv/pedrorosillo 

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/elarcontenov... 

Estamos en Telegram: https://t.me/elarconte


----------



## 917 (13 Jul 2020)

¿Cómo puede alguien hacerle caso al bulero éste de Carles Enric?..


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Jul 2020)

Baltasar Garzón, nuevo abogado del presunto testaferro de Maduro detenido en Cabo Verde

El empresario colombiano Álex Saab, detenido en Cabo Verde, ha contratado a Baltasar Garzón para su defensa en el caso de extradición a EEUU.​
LD (Agencias) 2020-07-14






Baltasar Garzón | EFE​
Según confirmó el abogado de *Álex Saab*, José Manuel Pinto Monteiro, *Baltasar Garzón* integrará el equipo legal del empresario y le defenderá en demandas contra Estados Unidos y Cabo Verde ante organismos judiciales internacionales y de ese país insular de África occidental.

En concreto, el exjuez, que ejerce como abogado, va a "liderar un proceso contra EEUU y Cabo Verde ante el Tribunal Internacional de La Haya por la violación de la inmunidad jurisdiccional de Álex Saab en cuanto enviado especial de Venezuela", explicó Pinto por teléfono a EFE en Praia, la capital caboverdiana.

Garzón también intentará abrir ante la Justicia del archipiélago "un proceso de indemnización contra el Estado de Cabo Verde por daños patrimoniales y de imagen" de Saab, detenido el pasado 12 de junio cuando su avión hizo escala para repostar combustible en el Aeropuerto Internacional Amilcar Cabral de la isla norteña de Sal. El valor de la indemnización que se planea solicitar se situaría entre los 5 y los 12 millones de dólares.

La Procuraduría General de la República (PGR) de Cabo Verde recibió el pasado 29 de junio la solicitud de extradición del Departamento de Justicia de EEUU, y tiene un plazo de 65 días, a partir del 12 de junio, para responder a esa petición. En estos casos, de cualquier modo, no es el Gobierno el que toma la decisión final, sino el Poder Judicial.

Tras la detención del presunto testaferro, Venezuela señaló que Saab es un ciudadano venezolano y un "agente" del Gobierno, que se encontraba "en tránsito" en Cabo Verde para volver al país. El empresario presentó ante el Supremo Tribunal de Justicia del archipiélago dos "habeas corpus", alegando su "encarcelamiento ilegal", pero ambos fueron desestimados. El abogado Pinto sostiene que el empresario "tenía derecho a la inviolabilidad personal como enviado especial de Venezuela en tránsito por Cabo Verde".

Pese a mantener un bajo perfil en Colombia, el nombre de Saab apareció en los medios cuando la ex fiscal venezolana *Luisa Ortega Díaz* le acusó en 2017 de ser uno de los testaferros de Maduro.

Saab, nacido en la ciudad colombiana de Barranquilla y de origen libanés, está relacionado con varias empresas, entre ellas Group Grand Limited (GGL), acusada de suministrar con sobreprecios al régimen de Maduro alimentos y víveres para los gubernamentales Comités Locales de Abastecimiento y Producción (CLAP).

Acusación de EEUU

Un funcionario del Gobierno estadounidense indicó en julio de 2019 que con los CLAP, que se entregan a los más pobres, el empresario colombiano y tres hijastros de Maduro se lucraron, al parecer, con "cientos de millones de dólares".

Washington también presentó cargos en julio pasado contra Saab y su mano derecha, *Álvaro Enrique Pulido*, a quienes acusa de blanquear hasta 350 millones de dólares supuestamente defraudados a través del sistema de control cambiario en Venezuela.

Según EEUU, entre noviembre de 2011 y septiembre de 2015, Saab y Pulido se confabularon con otros para lavar sus ganancias ilícitas y transferirlas desde Venezuela a cuentas bancarias estadounidenses, motivo por el que Washington tiene jurisdicción en el caso.


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Jul 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
¿Acabará emitiendo la ORDEN de DETENCIÓN 
internacional de ZP e IGLESIAS la FISCALÍA de EEUU?​

*Estado de Alarma*

¿Acabará emitiendo la ORDEN de DETENCIÓN internacional de ZP e IGLESIAS la FISCALÍA de EEUU?

Conviértete en miembro de este canal para disfrutar de ventajas:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCM9R...

------------------------------


----------



## rama_ka (16 Jul 2020)

Echo un poco de comino al hilo que nunca viene mal.



Esperpéntico de principio a fin.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Jul 2020)

A partir del minuto 28'30":



#EstadodeAlarma
¿Será DETENIDO ZAPATERO tras la EXTRADICIÓN a EEUU 
de ALEX SAAB? ¿Por qué eligió a BALTASAR GARZÓN?​

*Estado de Alarma*

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Jul 2020)

A partir del minuto 11'15":




#JESÚSÁNGELROJO #ELMUNDOALROJO #SÁNCHEZ  
JESÚS Á.ROJO: EEUU investiga los nexos turbios y 
oscuros entre Sánchez y la narcodictadura de Maduro​

• Se estrenó hace 48 minutos

*DISTRITOTV* 

#JESÚSÁNGELROJO #ELMUNDOALROJO #SÁNCHEZ ~MADURO #NARCODICTADURA #VENEZUELA #IRENEMONTERO #CASODINA #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS #CORONAVIRUS


ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
https://www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## elKaiser (18 Jul 2020)

belenus dijo:


> No es de extrañar:
> EEUU tienes bases militares en España y no le interesa un gobierno comunista.
> Se moverá rápido para zanjar el tema.



Piensa; sí eso fuese así, el de la bragueta floja habría sufrido un accidente, como ocurrió en su día con cargos más altos.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Jul 2020)




----------



## SPQR (21 Jul 2020)

Dios los cría, y ellos se juntan.




ciberecovero dijo:


> Baltasar Garzón, nuevo abogado del presunto testaferro de Maduro detenido en Cabo Verde
> 
> El empresario colombiano Álex Saab, detenido en Cabo Verde, ha contratado a Baltasar Garzón para su defensa en el caso de extradición a EEUU.​
> LD (Agencias) 2020-07-14
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Jul 2020)

*'CASO MORODO'*

*El juez pide a Portugal que identifique al cargo de PDVSA que pagó 2,8 millones a Morodo*

La Agencia Tributaria apuntaba en un informe de junio de 2019 a Asdrúbal Chávez, exministro de Petróleo de Venezuela y primo del presidente fallecido Hugo Chávez como el contacto de Alejo Morodo






Raúl Morodo, exembajador de España en Venezuela, a su llegada a la Audiencia Nacional. EFE​
*TONO CALLEJA LILIANA OCHOA*

PUBLICADO 17/06/2020 04:45

Nueve pagos por un importe total de 2.847.210 euros. La Fiscalía sospecha que el dinero salió de las cuentas de Petróleos de Venezuela (PDVSA) en Portugal y acabó en una cuenta en Suiza de la sociedad panameña Furnival Barristers Corp, propiedad de Alejo Morodo, hijo del exembajador de España en Venezuela Raúl Morodo. *El juez *Santiago Pedraz* ha pedido a las autoridades lusas que identifiquen al cargo de la petrolera que ordenó las transferencias*.

Según consta en la providencia de 5 de junio, a la que ha tenido acceso _Vozpópuli_, el titular del Juzgado Central de Instrucción número 1 de la Audiencia Nacional ha requerido al país vecino que detalle si en la entidad bancaria Novo Banco figuran dos cuentas a nombre de la petrolera venezolana. De ser así, ha pedido precisar *"quién dio en nombre de PDVSA la orden de traspaso" de las transferencias* que se efectuaron entre noviembre de 2011 y septiembre de 2014.

Los pagos señalados por el ministerio público oscilan entre 59.940 y 1.198.800 euros y se efectuaron desde dos cuentas abiertas en sedes del extinto Banco Espíritu Santo en Funchal, Madeira, atribuidas a la estatal del gobierno venezolano. En el marco de las diligencias, el juez *ha solicitado "toda la documentación" existente vinculada a los pagos "que pueda obrar en la entidad bancaria"* en caso de haber requerido "justificación de dichas salidas por aplicación de la normativa antiblanqueo".

El magistrado ha pedido también a las autoridades portuguesas que "aporten idéntica información sobre otras transferencias que, en su caso, se hayan realizado desde las mismas cuentas [de PDVSA] y tuvieran como *destinatarios las sociedades españolas Marpra Asesores y Consultores SL y Aequitas Abogados Consultores Asociados SL*". Se refiere a dos de las mercantiles investigadas en la causa; la primera propiedad del fallecido Juan Carlos Márquez; y la segunda, propiedad de Alejo Morodo.

*Investigación en Portugal*

La ampliación de la orden europea de investigación emitida a Portugal por el juez Santiago Pedraz responde a la *petición realizada por la fiscal Ana Cuenca en el informe del pasado 14 de mayo*. La diligencia tiene lugar en el marco de la investigación que se sigue en la Audiencia Nacional contra el exembajador de España en Venezuela, su esposa, su hijo y otras cinco personas desde enero de 2019. A todos se les investiga por presuntos delitos de blanqueo de capitales, de corrupción en las transacciones comerciales internacionales, delitos de falsedad documental y contra la Hacienda Pública.

*El juez ha ampliado la orden europea de investigación emitida a Portugal tras la petición de la fiscal Ana Cuenca del 14 de mayo*

El magistrado ya había ampliado anteriormente la orden europea de investigación emitida a las autoridades lusas. En aquella ocasión, para *rastrear las inversiones de la familia política de Morodo en busca de los pagos de la petrolera venezolana*. La decisión tuvo lugar después de que la Fiscalía solicitara expandir las pesquisas al país vecino para requerir documentación relativa al inmueble que la nuera de Morodo compró en Lisboa en diciembre de 2017 por un importe de 450.000 euros. "Tal documentación resulta necesaria para poder determinar el origen de los fondos utilizados".

*Fondos "carentes de justificación"*

La Fiscalía investiga a Raúl Morodo y a su "círculo familiar más íntimo" por percibir entre 2011 y 2015 "*fondos procedentes de la empresa pública Petróleos de Venezuela por un importe total de 4.527.270 euros carentes, hasta la fecha, de toda justificación real* y lógica comercial". La investigación practicada, por orden de la fiscal Ana Cuenca, "evidencia que los contratos que intentan amparar la recepción de estos fondos y las facturas derivadas de los mismos, adolecen de los requisitos necesarios para considerarlos veraces".






Hacienda acredita que Raúl Morodo recibió transferencias de una de las empresas de su hijo que trabajaba para PDVSA.​
Durante su declaración como investigado en la Audiencia Nacional, *el excargo nombrado por el Ejecutivo de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero explicó al juez que él no tenía ningún vínculo con la petrolera del Gobierno bolivariano*. Reconoció que su hijo, Alejo, sí había trabajado para la estatal venezolana. Pero aseguró que él, como embajador, no había influido de ninguna manera con sus contactos en la élite política caraqueña.

*Los trabajos de Alejo Morodo*

El hijo de Raúl Morodo cobró millones por un "servicio personalísimo" debido a los "contactos a un alto nivel político" que tenía su padre como exembajador de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en Caracas. *Un informe de la Agencia Tributaria apunta a un familiar del presidente fallecido Hugo Chávez como el contacto de Alejo Morodo en PDVSA*. Se refiere a Asdrúbal Chávez, primo del exmandatario, exministro de Petróleo y expresidente de la filial estadounidense Citgo.

_Vozpópuli_ ha tenido acceso a la declaración que Alejo Morodo prestó como investigado en mayo de 2019. El hijo del embajador, que solo respondió a preguntas de su abogado, *negó haber ofrecido algún beneficio o haber pagado a algún funcionario* para conseguir el contrato con la petrolera.


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Jul 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
WILLIAM BARR estudia los VÍNCULOS entre IGLESIAS y 
ORGANIZACIONES TERRORISTAS, Bienvenido Mr Trump!​

*Estado de Alarma*

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
¿Por qué BALTASAR GARZÓN defiende al TESTAFERRO
de MADURO Alex SAAB que protege a ZAPATERO?​

*Estado de Alarma*

FINANCIACIÓN IRANÍ de PODEMOS y GARZÓN con el TESTAFERRO de MADURO, en DESPIERTA ESPAÑA con Roberto Granda y Herbin Hoyos

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2020)

#ROBERTOCENTENO #ELMUNDOALROJO #PABLOIGLESIAS 
ROBERTO CENTENO A IGLESIAS: TIENES LOS DÍAS 
CONTADOS, EEUU INVESTIGA TUS NEXOS CON TERRORISTAS​


*DISTRITOTV* 

#ROBERTOCENTENO #ELMUNDOALROJO #PABLOIGLESIAS #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS #CORONAVIRUS

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
https://www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## Karlb (27 Jul 2020)

Al final el cabrón del coletas se va a librar de dar explicaciones por la tarjeta de memoria.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2020)

​


----------



## Karlb (3 Ago 2020)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Jooooder


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2020)

fredesvindo dijo:


> EEUU desvela el trasfondo del 'Caso Ábalos': hay pagos chavistas a políticos del PSOE y Podemos - Periodista Digital
> 
> Todo lo que pasa en España por parte de Estos político del gobierno es mentira y siempre tiene un trasfondo interesado por ellos.


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Ago 2020)

Al final todo es mentira y toda metira hay una vinculacion.


----------



## Bender32 (11 Ago 2020)

Como va la trola-chiste.Ya se cansaron?

Queremos mas payasos,mas risas.


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Ago 2020)

*PODEMOS*
*Sánchez ordena proteger a Iglesias de la Fiscalía boliviana en plena imputación por la ‘caja B’ de Podemos*

*La solicitud para que declaren fue adoptada por el Gobierno de Bolivia el pasado 4 de enero*







Pedro Sánchez, Carmen Calvo y Pablo Iglesias en el Congreso. (Foto: EP) ​
*CARLOS CUESTA *12/08/2020 06:46

El caso por la ‘caja B’ de Podemos no sólo se investiga en Madrid. La *Fiscalía General de Bolivia* reclama el testimonio de *Pablo Iglesias, Juan Carlos Monedero *e* Íñigo Errejón* por la extraña entrada de agentes españoles las pasadas navidades en la Embajada de México en La Paz.

La Fiscalía de Bolivia sospecha que esa actuación -ordenada por el Gobierno de *Pedro Sánchez*- pudo tener como trasfondo el intento de control de la información de algunos de los presentes en esa sede diplomática en materias como los pagos de *Evo Morales* a Podemos.

El Gobierno y la Fiscalía de Bolivia, sin embargo, han topado con el freno del Gobierno español, que dilata por medio de la Fiscalía española y su responsable máxima, *Dolores Delgado*, la testifical reclamada de los grandes fundadores de Podemos. Y es que esa declaración puede suponer *la obtención de información clave* que se sumaría a las imputaciones comunicadas este martes por el Juzgado de Instrucción número 42 de Madrid sobre la financiación B del partido morado y sus movimientos de fondos por medio de la consultora *Neurona.*

El titular del Juzgado 42 de Madrid, *Juan José Escalonilla*, ha imputado incluso a Podemos como persona jurídica en la causa que investiga la financiación del partido tras la denuncia presentada por el abogado despedido *José Manuel Calvente* por posible malversación y administración desleal, entre otros posibles delitos.

El magistrado tomó esta decisión después de escuchar a Calvente en sede judicial el pasado 29 de julio. También ha imputado a *Juan Manuel del Olmo*, secretario de Comunicación de Podemos y responsable de las campañas -así como un estrecho colaborador de Pablo Iglesias-, además de al tesorero y la gerente del partido, *Daniel de Frutos* y *Rocío Esther Val*, respectivamente.

Calvente explicó que *Mónica Carmona*, otra antigua letrada del partido, y él mismo estaban realizando una investigación interna por posibles irregularidades contables en Podemos *cuando fueron despedidos* el pasado mes de diciembre.

Esas irregularidades, según su versión, habrían consistido en* gastos sin justificar o no previstos en los presupuestos* del partido o incluso sobresueldos. Además, la denuncia apunta a Neurona Comunidad S.L., empresa de comunicación política que ha trabajado en varias campañas electorales de Podemos.

*Decisión de Delgado*

Pero esta investigación analiza los hechos desde España. Cuando parte de los movimientos económicos parecen acabar, según las sospechas de la Fiscalía General de Bolivia, en los salones del entonces presidente del país, *Evo Morales.*

Y es ahí donde entra en juego la labor de Sánchez y de Dolores Delgado, fiscal general del Estado, para proteger a Pablo Iglesias. Y es que Pedro Sánchez ha pedido *que se frene la petición de declaración* de Iglesias, Monedero y Errejón ante la Fiscalía de Bolivia.

Delgado tiene la última palabra *para agilizar o retrasar* la petición de sus homólogos bolivianos en las investigaciones sobre la financiación ilegal de Podemos. Y esa palabra es la de retrasar al máximo, pese a que el documento en poder de OKDIARIO prueba que la solicitud de declaración fue adoptada por el Gobierno de Bolivia *el pasado 4 de enero*.






Petición de la Fiscalía de Bolivia del 4 d enero para que declaren Iglesias, Monedero y Errejón.







Petición de la Fiscalía de Bolivia del 4 d enero para que declaren Iglesias, Monedero y Errejón.​
El ministro del Interior de Bolivia, Arturo Murillo, remitió a la Fiscalía boliviana, a las 8.31 hora local de aquel 4 de enero, una carta en la que solicitaba la declaración de los fundadores de Podemos Pablo Iglesias, Juan Carlos Monedero e Íñigo Errejón. La petición incorporaba igualmente la petición de testifical del ex presidente del Gobierno *José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero* y del ex juez *Baltasar Garzón* por sus vínculos con Evo Morales.

El escrito, dirigido a *Fausto Juan Lanchipa Ponce*, fiscal General del Estado, afirmaba: «Señor fiscal, como es de conocimiento público en fecha de 27 de diciembre de 2019 un grupo de personas encapuchadas identificados como súbditos españoles buscaron romper un cerco de seguridad de la policía boliviana en torno a la Embajada de México, donde presuntamente se asilan una decena de funcionarios del gobierno de Evo Morales Ayma».

La citación pretende esclarecer igualmente las relaciones de determinados cargos del antiguo Gobierno de Evo Morales *con el narcotráfico* y el uso de ese dinero hacia la propagación de iniciativas políticas de extrema izquierda.

Por ello, la Fiscalía de Bolivia busca información sobre el intento de asalto por parte de agentes españoles encapuchados y armados a la residencia de la Embajada de México en La Paz. Una operación sobre las que extienden las sospechas de que estuviera diseñada para dejar huir a los ex ministros de Evo Morales *Juan Ramón Quintana* y* Héctor Arce*. La Fiscalía de Bolivia cree que Quintana estaba al corriente del narcotráfico en Bolivia; y Arce pudo ser el encargado de financiar a Íñigo Errejón como parte del plan de apoyo a iniciativas de extrema izquierda en Europa.

Por todo ello, el ministro* Arturo Murillo* solicitó a la Fiscalía que citara en calidad de testigos a Iglesias, Monedero, Errejón, Rodríguez Zapatero y al ex juez Baltasar Garzón.

*Neurona*

Y todo ello se entremezcla con otro nombre: el de la consultora estrella de Podemos y Monedero. Como desveló este diario en abril de 2019, César Hernández Paredes es el fundador de Neurona Consulting, la empresa que, tras conseguir contratos millonarios sospechosamente abultados del Gobierno de Evo Morales, orquestó las últimas campañas electorales de Iglesias. Las investigaciones judiciales han probado el destino de dinero de contratos del país andino a partidos políticos extranjeros. Y la Fiscalía de Bolivia investiga el uso de la consultora Neurona con este fin.

En Facebook, este empresario seguidor de Hugo Chávez y muy próximo a Juan Carlos Monedero, como presume en redes, admitió el *desvío de dinero de Bolivia*: «Gracias a ese contrato, pudimos financiar otros proyectos progresistas que se encontraban sin capital en otras partes del mundo», afirmó cuando se descubrieron los 1,8 millones destinados desde el Gobierno de Morales a su empresa por una serie de microvídeos propagandísticos.


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ago 2020)

#carloscuesta #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA 
BRUTAL, CARLOS CUESTA, PODEMOS RECIBIÓ DINERO DE 
TODAS LAS NARCODICTADURAS,LA CAJA B APESTA A SANGRE​

*DISTRITOTV* 

#carloscuesta #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS #CORONAVIRUS

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
https://www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2020)

fredesvindo dijo:


> El Caso Piedad Córdoba se debe a la destitución e inhabilidad de la senadora colombiana Piedad Córdoba, acción proferida por el jefe de la Procuraduría General de la Nación —en muchos países conocido como Ministerio Público— Alejandro Ordóñez, quien decidió según evidencias acusatorias que la involucran por colaboración a las FARC, sancionarla de su cargo público e impedirle ejercer cargos públicos por 18 años.


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Sep 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
PODEMOS y EVO MORALES: de la consultora NEURONA 
a una RELACIÓN PEDÓFILA, en Entrambasaguas Papers​

*Estado de Alarma*

PODEMOS y EVO MORALES: de la consultora NEURONA a una RELACIÓN PEDÓFILA, en Entrambasaguas Papers

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Sep 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
¿ Se terminará llevando la DEA por encima a 
ZAPATERO, PABLO IGLESIAS y compañía?​

• 23 ago. 2020 

*Estado de Alarma*

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Sep 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
HERMANN TERTSCH: ¿Por qué CENSURAN mi video en 
Youtube sobre HIZBOLÁ, PODEMOS y narcodictaduras?​

• 23 ago. 2020 

*Estado de Alarma*

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Sep 2020)

#DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION 
ASIS TIMERMANS:"Podemos necesita blanquear 
dinero porque esta financiado por el extranjero"​

*DISTRITOTV* 

#DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS #CORONAVIRUS

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
https://www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Sep 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Sep 2020)

La foto de Pablo Iglesias cazado de cena 
con una ‘narcoterrorista’ fulmina a Podemos​

• Emitido en directo el 3 sept. 2020

*El Arconte*

Puedes adquirir la novela El Arconte en Amazon tanto en formato digital como impreso en la siguiente dirección: https://www.amazon.es/El-Arconte-Segu...

Las noticias más interesantes, y más información de la novela El Arconte en mi web: https://elarconte.com/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/elarcontenov...

Estamos en Telegram: https://t.me/elarconte

Martes, Viernes y Domingos directo en Twictch a las 22.00 Horas:
https://www.twitch.tv/pedrorosillo

https://www.periodistadigital.com/pol... 

https://twitter.com/hermanntertsch/st...


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Sep 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
DESPIERTA ESPAÑA: La IMPUTACIÓN de PODEMOS 
y las EMPRESAS TAPADERA en LATINOAMÉRICA​

• Fecha de estreno: 4 sept. 2020

*Estado de Alarma*

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2020)

#ROBERTOCENTENO #ELMUNDOALROJO #DISTRITOTV 
¡BESTIAL!ROBERTO CENTENO:SI GANA TRUMP DE NUEVO, 
LOS DÍAS DE LIBERTAD DE ZAPATERO ESTÁN CONTADOS​

• Fecha de estreno: 5 sept. 2020

*DISTRITOTV* 

#ROBERTOCENTENO #ELMUNDOALROJO #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS #CORONAVIRUS

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
https://www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
HERMANN TERTSCH: la relación entre PABLO IGLESIAS 
y la ABOGADA COLOMBIANA acusada de NARCOTRÁFICO​

• Fecha de estreno: 6 sept. 2020

*Estado de Alarma*

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
¿Cuánta PASTA se ha llevado IGLESIAS de la DICTADURA VENEZOLANA?​

• Fecha de estreno: 7 sept. 2020

*Estado de Alarma*

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2020)

"Iglesias cobró a título personal 1,36 millones de la dictadura venezolana"​

• Emitido en directo el 7 sept. 2020

*El Arconte*

Puedes adquirir la novela El Arconte en Amazon tanto en formato digital como impreso en la siguiente dirección: https://www.amazon.es/El-Arconte-Segu...

Las noticias más interesantes, y más información de la novela El Arconte en mi web: https://elarconte.com/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/elarcontenov...

Estamos en Telegram: https://t.me/elarconte

Martes, Viernes y Domingos directo en Twictch a las 22.00 Horas:
https://www.twitch.tv/pedrorosillo

https://www.periodistadigital.com/pol...

https://twitter.com/hermanntertsch/st...


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2020)

¿ Ha cobrado PABLO IGLESIAS de narcodictaduras 
a través de CEPS? CARLOS CUESTA lo explica.​

• Fecha de estreno: 8 sept. 2020

*Estado de Alarma*

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2020)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
¿Por qué el PSOE tiene más VINCULOS con la 
DICTADURA CHAVISTA que PODEMOS? con César Vidal​

• Fecha de estreno: 9 sept. 2020

*Estado de Alarma*

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2020)

juster dijo:


> Pablo Iglesias: El 'narcoministro' Tareck El Aissami contrató a la fundación del líder de Podemps para adoctrinar a los carceleros venezolanos | Venezuela


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Sep 2020)

juster dijo:


> EEUU mete a Iglesias en su lista negra: estudia sancionarle junto a Zapatero y Monedero por nexos con el terrorismo - Periodista Digital


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Sep 2020)

juster dijo:


> ¿Por qué la sanción de EEUU a la fiscal general de la CPI pone a Zapatero, Monedero e Iglesias en la mira de Donald Trump? - Periodista Digital


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2020)

#CARLOSCUESTA #ELMUNDOALROJO #JESÚSÁNGELROJO 
¡CARLOS CUESTA SACA A LUZ UN NUEVO ESCÁNDALO DE 
IGLESIAS! : ¿FINANCIÓ ILEGALMENTE BOLIVIA A PODEMOS?​

• 20 sept. 2020

*DISTRITOTV* 

#CARLOSCUESTA #ELMUNDOALROJO #JESÚSÁNGELROJO #PABLOIGLESIAS #NEURONA #IRENEMONTERO #BOLIVIA #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS #CORONAVIRUS

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
https://www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
LA FOTO QUE VINCULA A IGLESIAS 
CON LOS PAGOS DE EVO MORALES​

• 20 sept. 2020

*Estado de Alarma*

------------------------------


----------



## Larata (21 Sep 2020)

Lo creeré cuando lo vea.


----------



## Bender32 (21 Sep 2020)

Los fachos viven en los mundos de ok diario.


----------



## DonManuel (21 Sep 2020)

Este hilo es pan?


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2020)

AL HABLA CON FRANCESCHI #1​

• 9 sept. 2020

*Debates Abiertos TV*

Alberto FRANCESCHI nos habla sobre las elecciones convocadas en Venezuela por Maduro, la postura colaboracionista de Capriles, el fracaso de Guaidó, las conexiones del régimen chavista con España: ZP, Iglesias, Monedero, Sánchez... Un análisis descarnado de la actualidad política internacional que desvela el potencial corruptor de la narcotiranía venezolana. No te pierdas el programa, síguenos y deja tus comentarios en el chat o en el vídeo.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2020)

Vipsanio dijo:


> No me extraña nada la campaña que han lanzado en redes sociales para denigrar al Tribunal Supremo y al CGPJ, se masca banquillo aquí o en Florida para PIT y sus secuaces, demasiada gente implicada y demasiada gente que conoce el asunto del dinero venezolano y no le han dejado pillar su tajada.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2020)

​


----------



## ShellShock (4 Nov 2020)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Pensilvania, Michigan, Wisconsin y Carolina del Norte ya no van a pasar a los demócratas a menos que hagan trampas, así que parece que Donol Chroam va a patear el culo de You Baiden y será presi por cuatro años más. Sólo un pucherazo brutal con el voto por correo cambiaría esto.

¿Qué tal pintan las cosas para nuestro amiguito Koletarra Iglesias en este escenario? ¿Irán a por él sin miramientos? ¿Esperarán a que cumpla su mandato por eso de que USA no persigue a dirigentes de países "amigos" mientras están en el cargo?


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

#EstadodeAlarma
HERMANN TERTSCH: la OPERACIÓN SECRETA de BORRELL,
ZAPATERO, SÁNCHEZ e IGLESIAS para mantener a MADURO​

• 27 sept 2020

*Estado de Alarma Uncensored*

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

#MEIBOTPETIT #LOLADELGADO #ELMUNDOALROJO 
,MAIBORT PETIT:SI LA FISCAL DELGADO SE REUNIÓ CON 
EL POLLO CARVAJAL EN ROMA, TRUMP IRÁ A POR SÁNCHEZ​

• 27 sept. 2020

*DISTRITOTV* 

#MIEBOTPETIT #LOLADELGADO #ELMUNDOALROJO #VENEZUELA #ELPOLLOCARVAJAL #SEBIN #MADURO #GARZÓN #REUNIÓNROMA #TRUMP #JESÚSÁNGELROJO #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS #CORONAVIRUS


ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
https://www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

#ELMUNDOALROJO #ELPOLLOCARVAJAL #SEBIN  
EMR: ¡Bombazo informativo!, ¿viajó Garzón y Lola 
Delgado a Roma para reunirse con el Pollo Carvajal?​

• 26 sept. 2020

*DISTRITOTV* 

#ELMUNDOALROJO #ELPOLLOCARVAJAL #SEBIN #VENEZUELA #MADURO #DELCYRODRIGUEZ #BALTAZARGARZÓN #LOLADELGADO #PABLOIGLESIAS #INDULTOSGOLPISTAS #ROBERTOCENTENO #PABLOVICTORIA #MEIBOTPETIT #MONEDERO #PEDROSÁNCHEZ #PODERJUDICIAL #FISCALES #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS #CORONAVIRUS


ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
https://www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 45 y 57 de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2020)

¡MONUMENTAL BRONCA A BORREL EN EL PARLAMENTO EUROPEO!​

• 8 oct. 2020

*la8zaragoza*


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Matriarca (19 Mar 2021)

Fiestaaaaa demasiado bonito 9ara ser cierto. Oensemos que estan los cerdos demixratas del deep state en usa


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Alcazar (21 Mar 2021)

Enric lleva diciendo esto hace meses, que es inminente y nada. Yo ya no lo sigo.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (21 Mar 2021)

Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja que no caiga en el olvido JAMÁS el ridículo espantoso de los retrasados pro trump terraplanistas


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## pr0orz1337 (13 Abr 2021)

Supongo que España hará lo propio con los responsables de los vuelos a Guantanamo de EEUU que hacían escala en Baleares. O con todos los políticos Yankees que han obstruido a la Justicia Internacional implicados en el asesinato de José Couso.

También habrá que extraditar a Rusia a quienes entraron en el avión de Snowden.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Abr 2021)

Exclusiva ElMundo: La UDEF acusa al embajador de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero de pagar comisiones a un alto cargo de Hugo Chávez



Alberto352 dijo:


> #Exclusiva La Udef acusa al embajador de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en Venezuela de pagar comisiones a un alto cargo de Hugo Chávez
> 
> La Udef acusa al embajador de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en Venezuela de pagar comisiones a un alto cargo de Hugo Chávez


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Abr 2021)

Ardafilo dijo:


> LA NOTICIA NO SE ENTIENDE SIN ESTE OTRO HILO DEL AÑO PASADO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ardafilo dijo:


> Venezuela: El apoderado del embajador Raúl Morodo compró en subasta por 10.000 € el aeropuerto de Ciudad Real
> 
> *El apoderado del embajador Morodo compró en subasta por 10.000 € el aeropuerto de Ciudad Real*
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## Bender32 (20 Abr 2021)

Es entrar en estos hilos y partirte la caja.Se puede ser mas subnormal que un voximano...


----------



## Ardafilo (21 Abr 2021)

El ex embajador de Zapatero intermedió para vender a Hugo Chávez 4,5 millones en material eléctrico


El ex embajador español en Venezuela durante el Gobierno de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero intermedió en la venta de equipos eléctricos al Gobierno de Hugo Chávez con...




www.elmundo.es





Lo siento, es contenido de pago


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 May 2021)

#OKDIARIO CASO PODEMOS-#WIKILEAKS​
• El estreno empezó hace 43 minutos

*Sin Filtros*

SIN FILTROS 12 DE MAYO DE 2021


----------



## ciberecovero (16 May 2021)

La PESOE es el puto HAMPA COCALERA



eL PERRO dijo:


> No entiendo como puede estar la gentuza tan jodidamente ciega. Como nadie se entera de una puta vez que este puto pais es una puta extension de las narcorepubliquetas del caribe.
> 
> La España de Franco era junto con Japon, los 2 paises con mayor crecimiento del mundo durante 20 años y ademas, los 2 con menor criminalidad del mundo. Fue morirse Franco y España INUNDARSE DE DROGA.
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (28 May 2021)

¡ESTADOS UNIDOS SE HARTA DE SÁNCHEZ Y 
OFRECE 10 MILLONES POR EL "POLLO" CARVAJAL!​

• 27 may 2021

*la8zaragoza*

El general chavista está reclamado por USA


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Jul 2021)

Hermann Tertsch: "En Cuba y Venezuela hay información que tumbaría al PSOE y Podemos



Lefri dijo:


> En Cuba hay información no solo para tumbar al Gobierno de Sánchez, sino probablemente para destruir civilmente a prácticamente toda la plana mayor de PSOE y de Podemos, porque hay información de todos ellos. De Sánchez, de Bono, de Zapatero, de Morodo, de Ábalos…
> 
> La clase política de la izquierda española podría desaparecer de un plumazo si salen a la luz los papeles de La Habana y Caracas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bender32 (23 Jul 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> A partir del minuto 5'29":
> 
> Hemos confirmado a estas horas un tema importante. Es decir que se ha avanzado mucho y ya están cerrados al menos seis cargos por los que se va a imputar a diversos ciudadanos españoles con cargos muy importantes:
> 
> ...



Los fachas no se,pero el resto.....

Donde quedo el entusiasmo anterior, cuñadoooooooos


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ago 2021)

Negocios entre Correa y Podemos facturan $1,5 millones anuales - Por Gabriela Moreno


El nuevo embajador de Ecuador en España, Pascual Del Cioppo, informó que se otorgaron fondos públicos a empresas relacionadas con Podemos. Al respecto, el presidente del país, Guillermo Lasso, suspenderá los contratos con empresas vinculadas a este partido. Los negocios entre el expresidente s...




www.notiar.com.ar


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## M.Karl (3 Sep 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> A partir del minuto 5'29":
> 
> Hemos confirmado a estas horas un tema importante. Es decir que se ha avanzado mucho y ya están cerrados al menos seis cargos por los que se va a imputar a diversos ciudadanos españoles con cargos muy importantes:
> 
> ...



Este caballero no acierta una.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Cosme Oriol (3 Sep 2021)

Dos cosas

Sabemos que esta gente está de mierda hasta el flequillo

Que EEUU a Venezuela la tiene enfilada de hace tiempo y aún en su decadencia para EEUU emplumar a estos idiotas le suda la polla y su maquinaria es muy potente. ZP no creo porque tendrá “inmunidad” por su servicio a la élite pero los demás coletas incluidos pueden caer tranquilamente.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Sep 2021)

Entrambasaguas: "La cooperativa de Podemos 
triplicó sus ingresos gracias al prófugo Rafael Correa"​

• 28 jul 2021

*Periodista Digital*

Alejandro Entrambasaguas es periodista de investigación de OKDIARIO. Ha destapado los casos de pedofilia de Evo Morales y ha sufrido el acoso y señalamiento por parte de Podemos. 

En 'La Segunda Dosis', el programa que Alfonso Rojo lanza diariamente por el canal de Youtube de Periodista Digital, el periodista da los detalles de su nueva exclusiva. Según publica en el digital, la cooperativa de Podemos triplicó sus ingresos desde Ecuador gracias a la crisis de los desahucios.

LOS HECHOS 

La crisis de los desahucios en España hizo que los ingresos económicos de de Kinema, la cooperativa de Podemos, se incrementaran de manera exponencial. En concreto, Kinema pasó de cobrar en tan sólo un año de 14.000 a 41.000 euros al mes de la Embajada de Ecuador en España por asesorar jurídicamente al Gobierno de Rafael Correa en materia hipotecaria. Concretamente, sobre cómo evitar que los ecuatorianos que residían en España y no pudieran pagar sus hipotecas fueran desahuciados.

Tal y como afirma Entrambasaguas, Rafael Correa, ex presidente del Gobierno de Ecuador, exigió a Kinema, la cooperativa de Podemos, firmar una cláusula de confidencialidad para que los pagos que estaban recibiendo desde la Embajada del país andino en España quedaran bajo el más estricto de los secretismos. Una orden que fue ejecutada por los entonces embajadores Aminta Buenaño y Miguel Calahorrano, ambos correístas, y aceptada por la entidad vinculada al partido fundado por Pablo Iglesias.


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Sep 2021)

Entrambasaguas: "Mis exclusivas han cesado al 
embajador de Ecuador que ocultó los pagos a Podemos"​

• 2 sept 2021

*Periodista Digital*

Alejandro Entrambasaguas es periodista de investigación de OKDIARIO. Ha destapado los casos de pedofilia de Evo Morales y ha sufrido el acoso y señalamiento por parte de Podemos. 

En 'La Segunda Dosis', el programa que Alfonso Rojo lanza diariamente por el canal de Youtube de Periodista Digital, el periodista da los detalles de su nueva exclusiva. Según publica en el digital, El embajador de Ecuador en España, Pascual del Cioppo, ha dimitido este pasado martes. 

LOS HECHOS 

Relata Entrambasaguas que esta dimisión se produce después de que OKDIARIO desvelara una grabación en la que Del Cioppo aseguraba que el presidente del país andino, Guillermo Lasso, le había ordenado ocultar los contratos que el ex presidente Rafael Correa adjudicó a Kinema, la cooperativa de Podemos. 

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores ecuatoriano ha hecho público un comunicado en el que detalla de manera breve la dimisión de Del Cioppo: “Comunicamos que en el día de hoy, martes 31 de agosto de 2021, el Gobierno de la República del Ecuador ha recibido la excusa formal del señor Pascual del Cioppo para ejercer el cargo de Embajador del Ecuador en España”, aseguraba.

#PeriodistaDigital #LaSegundaDosis #AlfonsoRojo

------
Más noticias: www.periodistadigital.com - Periodista Digital

➤SUSCRÍBETE a Periodista Digital en YouTube: https://bit.ly/36eCgjQ
✔Síguenos en Twitter: https://twitter.com/periodistadigit/
✔Síguenos en Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PeriodistaDi... 
✔Síguenos en Telegram: Periodista Digital
✔Síguenos en Twitch: www.twitch.tv/periodistadigital


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## rejon (10 Sep 2021)

La Policía detiene en Madrid al 'Pollo Carvajal', prófugo de la Justicia y buscado para su extradición a EEUU. 

Ostias que casualidad, MARLASKA acorralado y coroco aparece el Pollo, para tapar el Bulo Del Culo no sabe qué hacer SÁNCHEZ y Bolaños.


----------



## Turgot (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Burbujo II (15 Sep 2021)

Virgen del Remedio....


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Sep 2021)

Alejandro Entrambasaguas: "Rafael Correa ha 
pagado 2,6 millones a la cooperativa de Podemos"​

• 15 sept 2021

*Periodista Digital*

Alejandro Entrambasaguas es periodista de investigación de OKDIARIO. 

Este 14 de septiembre de 2021 participa en 'La Segunda Dosis', el programa que Alfonso Rojo lanza diariamente por el canal de Youtube de Periodista Digital, para contar todos los detalles de su última exclusiva. 

Según publica el periodista en el digital, el Gobierno de Rafael Correa -ex presidente ecuatoriano- adjudicó 11 contratos públicos a dedo por valor de 2,6 millones de euros a Kinema, la cooperativa de Podemos.

De forma que los contratos tenían como objeto un asesoramiento jurídico en materia de derecho hipotecario. A cambio de una alta cantidad de dinero, la entidad vinculada a Podemos asesoraba a los ecuatorianos residentes en España para evitar que fueran desahuciados.

Además, Rafael Mayoral, fundador de Kinema, se ganó la confianza de Rafael Correa, ex presidente de Ecuador, presentándose como “experto en hipotecas basura”. 

Un escándalo más del partido fundado por Pablo Iglesias.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2021)

El 'Pollo' Carvajal señala a Pablo Iglesias y se compromete a entregar documentación



Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El 'Pollo' Carvajal señala a Pablo Iglesias y se compromete a entregar documentación*
> 
> * Fuentes jurídicas consultadas por LD apuntan que Hugo Carvajal podría aportar pruebas en la Audiencia Nacional en los próximos días. *
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Sep 2021)

#POLLOCARVAJAL CONVENCIENDO A LA 
JUSTICIA #ESPAÑA CON TESTIMONIOS DE AYER​


• 21 sept 2021

*Sin Filtros*

SIL FILTROS 20 DE SEPTIEMBRE 2021


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Sep 2021)

EL POLLO HABLA!! SECRETO de Actuaciones 
EL GOBIERNO TEMBLANDO!!​

21 sept 2021

*LIBRES2.0*

Nos puedes apoyar en:
UNIRSE AL CANAL
www.youtube.com/c/libres20/join
PATREON
www.patreon.com/antirelativismo
SOMOS LA IGUALDAD
www.laigualdad.com/


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Oct 2021)

#DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION 
Pollo Carvajal facilitaba documentos oficiales a los 
“narcos” para moverse libremente por Venezuela.​

• 28 sept. 2021

* DISTRITOTV*

#DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #DISTRITOTVELCANALDELARESISTENCIA #ESPAÑA #NOTICIAS #VOX

ÚNETE A NUESTRO CANAL DE TELEGRAM: DISTRITO TV. Bienvenidos a la resistencia
ÚNETE A DAILYMOTION: Vídeos de Distrito TV - Dailymotion
Visite nuestra tienda on-line: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxOa...

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

FORMA PARTE DE LA #RESISTENCIA. TE CONTAMOS LO QUE OTROS CALLAN.
¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 48 (demarcación de Madrid), frecuencia 24 (demarcación de Pozuelo) y frecuencia 30 (demarcación de Móstoles) de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## Palpatine (4 Oct 2021)

Típica noticia para que creas que aun hay esperanza en la justicia cuando es parte del problema y no de la solución


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Oct 2021)

#SEBASTIÁNMARTÍNEZ  #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA  
Sebastián Martínez desvela los secretos más 
oscuros del Pollo Carvajal y el narcotráfico venezolano​

• 28 sept. 2021

* DISTRITOTV*

#SEBASTIÁNMARTÍNEZ #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #DISTRITOTVELCANALDELARESISTENCIA #ESPAÑA #NOTICIAS #VOX

ÚNETE A NUESTRO CANAL DE TELEGRAM: DISTRITO TV. Bienvenidos a la resistencia
ÚNETE A DAILYMOTION: Vídeos de Distrito TV - Dailymotion
Visite nuestra tienda on-line: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxOa...

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

FORMA PARTE DE LA #RESISTENCIA. TE CONTAMOS LO QUE OTROS CALLAN.
¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 48 (demarcación de Madrid), frecuencia 24 (demarcación de Pozuelo) y frecuencia 30 (demarcación de Móstoles) de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## Palpatine (4 Oct 2021)

Típica noticia para que creas que aun hay esperanza en la justicia cuando es parte del problema y no de la solución


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2021)

#EstadodeAlarma #España #Actualidad 
El CSEGUÍ con Cristina Seguí; El análisis 
sobre el 'Pollo' Carvajal que nadie te va a contar​

• 28 sept 2021

*Estado de Alarma 3*

No olviden registrarse en nuestra nueva televisión sin censura, en EDATV.COM

------------------------------


----------



## 917 (5 Oct 2021)

¿Y todo esto en que ha quedado?

¿En el típico globo burbujero que se desinfla?


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2021)

#EstadodeAlarma #España #Actualidad 
El Termómetro; 'El Pollo' Carvajal canta La 
Traviata contra Podemos. Con Eurico Campano​

• 29 sept 2021

*Estado de Alarma 3*

No olviden registrarse en nuestra nueva televisión sin censura, en EDATV.COM

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2021)

MAZAZO DE "El Pollo" MONEDERO ¿RECIBIÓ PAGOS?​

29 sept 2021

*LIBRES2.0*

Nos puedes apoyar en:
UNIRSE AL CANAL
www.youtube.com/c/libres20/join
PATREON
www.patreon.com/antirelativismo
SOMOS LA IGUALDAD
www.laigualdad.com/


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2021)

#EDUARDOINDA #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA  
Brutal! Eduardo Inda vapulea a Podemos:son una 
franquicia financiada por un NARCOESTADO comunista​

• 29 sept. 2021

* DISTRITOTV*

#EDUARDOINDA #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #DISTRITOTVELCANALDELARESISTENCIA #ESPAÑA #NOTICIAS #VOX 

ÚNETE A NUESTRO CANAL DE TELEGRAM: DISTRITO TV. Bienvenidos a la resistencia
ÚNETE A DAILYMOTION: Vídeos de Distrito TV - Dailymotion
Visite nuestra tienda on-line: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxOa...

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

FORMA PARTE DE LA #RESISTENCIA. TE CONTAMOS LO QUE OTROS CALLAN.
¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 48 (demarcación de Madrid), frecuencia 24 (demarcación de Pozuelo) y frecuencia 30 (demarcación de Móstoles) de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2021)

#EstadodeAlarma #España #Actualidad 
Los negocios chavistas de Baltasar Garzón​

• 29 sept 2021

*Estado de Alarma 3*

No olviden registrarse en nuestra nueva televisión sin censura, en EDATV.COM

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Oct 2021)

​ 


*








Parlamento de la Unión Europea | Scytl







www.scytl.com




*








*ELECIONES ALEMANAS DICE EL OP






VOSOTROS SOIS SUFNORNAMLES



LLEVA USA 1 AÑO CON EL CUENTO DE CONTAR LOS VOTOS DE DOMINION



QUE ES EL MISMO PROGRAMA DE LA UE QUE VA CON SCYTEL












Parlamento de la Unión Europea | Scytl







www.scytl.com









   *
​


*Voto por internet*
 


*Recursos y referencias*
 


*Soluciones para el sector público*
 


*Sobre Scytl*
 


*Contacto*

* 



Clientes







Con la confianza de clientes como tú en todo el mundo



Descubre cómo nuestras soluciones han modernizado las elecciones y los procesos de toma de decisión en todo el mundo.*
​* 

 

















CLIENTES



Parlamento de la Unión Europea

 Europa. Scytl Election Night Reporting
El Parlamento de la Unión Europea publicó los resultados de las elecciones al Parlamento Europeo en 2019 utilizando nuestra solución Scytl Election Night Reporting. Se proporcionaron los resultados de los 28 Estados miembros de la UE, en sus 24 idiomas oficiales y con datos a escala nacional y europea.
Scytl ya se había encargado en 2014 de la difusión de los resultados de las elecciones europeas, consideradas como las segundas mayores elecciones democráticas del mundo.
Este proyecto internacional a gran escala fue posible gracias a la solución Scytl Election Night Reporting, que recibió de la compañía Kantar los resultados de más de 210 millones de votantes europeos. Solo fueron necesarios 10 minutos para evaluar, publicar y difundir los resultados.
Su extraordinaria robustez permitió que el sitio web de los resultados recibiera más de 300 clics por segundo y más de 13 millones de visitas en las 12 horas siguientes al cierre de los comicios. Asimismo, más de 250 medios de comunicación internacionales pudieron utilizar los datos y el widget disponible en el sitio web.










Consejo de Europa

Francia




 

Parlamento de la Unión Europea

Europa




 

Ministerio del Interior

España








Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores
Francia






Ministerio de Educación

Francia






Ministerio de Gobierno Local y Modernización
Noruega








Comisión electoral de Nueva Gales del Sur

Australia






Ayuntamientos de Ontario
Canadá*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Oct 2021)

Os cuento mi fantasía. A ver si os pone tanto como a mi


Noche electoral PP y VOX sacan mayoría absoluta. VOX con suficiente fuerza como para pedir entrar en el gobierno. Ayuso tras volver a arrasar en las madrileñas de 2023 tiene suficiente poder como para presionar a Casado que si o si el gobierno debe incluir a vox Entonces yo decido buscar es...




www.burbuja.info








*TRAMA ROYUELA SEGUNDO EXACTO*

*PARA LOS GILIPOLLAS QUE SEAIS DE VOX*

*A TRAVES DE 2 CONTACTOS MILITARES*

*SE LE HIZO LLEGAR A SANTIAGO ABASCAL Y PASO DEL ASUNTO*

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

ESTALLA EL POLLOGATE: Complot CHAVISTA para controlar España​

11 oct 2021

*LIBRES2.0*

La documentación aportada por el Pollo Carvajal, son cargas de profundidad contra la formación morada y la estabilidad del actual gobierno.
El “Pollo” Carvajal aporta documentación original firmada del puño y letra de Chávez y Maduro

Nos puedes apoyar en:
UNIRSE AL CANAL
www.youtube.com/c/libres20/join
PATREON
www.patreon.com/antirelativismo
SOMOS LA IGUALDAD
www.laigualdad.com/


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2021)

El pollo ya esta cantando: 'El Pollo' Carvajal ofrece al juez pruebas de ilegalidades de Podemos



fredesvindo dijo:


> El ex jefe de los servicios secretos de Venezuela comparece en la Audiencia Nacional y solicita la condición de testigo protegido
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Oct 2021)

Sólo con esta presunta verdad EL SUPREMO ya está tardando de ilegalizar a PODEMOS y presuntamente procesar a todas-os-elles dirigientes...



qaral dijo:


> LOS PAPELES DEL JEFE DE LA INTELIGENCIA DE CHÁVEZ*‘El Pollo’ vincula a la empresa chavista que financió a Podemos con la reforma de su sede*
> *‘El Pollo’ denuncia al juez que Maduro también financió a Podemos desde paraísos fiscales del Caribe
> ‘El Pollo’ Carvajal revela al juez que Maduro y Castro enviaban dinero a Podemos vía «valija diplomática»
> Cuba aparece por primera vez como financiador del partido de Iglesias y Monedero*
> ...


----------



## Lefri (27 Oct 2021)

Uff que mal huele este asunto de podemos.


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2021)

Anticorrupción y la UDEF investigan a Monedero en una causa secreta por cobrar del chavismo


​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2021)

*Guevara urge a que extraditen a EE.UU al ‘Pollo’ Carvajal para que no píe más sobre su amigo Baltasar Garzón*
Lo paradójico es que el propio Guevara fue quien rechazó en 2019 la extradición de Carvajal a Estados Unidos













Guevara urge a que extraditen a EE.UU al 'Pollo' Carvajal para que no píe más sobre su amigo Baltasar Garzón - Periodista Digital


No disimula un ápice. Ha sido empezar a cantar La Traviata sobre Baltasar Garzón y al juez que preside la Sala Tercera de lo Penal de la Audiencia Nacional le han entrado las prisas para que se extradite a Hugo ‘El Pollo’ Carvajal a los Estados Unidos. La cuestión radica en que Alfonso Guevara...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> A partir del minuto 5'29":
> 
> Hemos confirmado a estas horas un tema importante. Es decir que se ha avanzado mucho y ya están cerrados al menos seis cargos por los que se va a imputar a diversos ciudadanos españoles con cargos muy importantes:
> 
> ...




​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2021)

​


----------



## Sonico (1 Nov 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Jujujujuuuuuur se viene ilegalizacion de Vox por sus vínculos con El YUnque y su financiación bajo manta por el OPUS jijujuuuuur



Ubeda
Irse
Por los

Cerros.


----------



## Stormtrooper (1 Nov 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> *Guevara urge a que extraditen a EE.UU al ‘Pollo’ Carvajal para que no píe más sobre su amigo Baltasar Garzón*
> Lo paradójico es que el propio Guevara fue quien rechazó en 2019 la extradición de Carvajal a Estados Unidos
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando uno tiene ciertos amigos es porque tiene una afinidad en la forma de ser y actuar.....


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2021)

#POLLOGATE: los testaferros de MONEDERO 
#VOX DENUNCIA PACTO PP PSOE​


2 nov 2021

*LIBRES2.0*

La documentación aportada por el Pollo Carvajal, son cargas de profundidad contra la formación morada y la estabilidad del actual gobierno.
El “Pollo” Carvajal aporta documentación original firmada del puño y letra de Chávez y Maduro

Nos puedes apoyar en:
UNIRSE AL CANAL
www.youtube.com/c/libres20/join
PATREON
www.patreon.com/antirelativismo
SOMOS LA IGUALDAD
www.laigualdad.com/


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (25 Nov 2021)

La condena al juez Salvador Alba ya es firme: seis años y medio de cárcel por conspirar contra Victoria Rosell (eldiario.es)


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Ene 2022)

​


----------



## Davide1976 (12 Ene 2022)

Alguien sabe si la que le cuidaba los nanos en Galapagar tiene novio ? Es por curiosidad ,,,


----------



## Karlb (12 Ene 2022)

¿Empieza a dar paja este hilo?


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ene 2022)

​

*anteayer*

EMR:¡Bomba!, la fiscalía de Nueva York investiga si Zapatero ha recibido dinero del NARCO desde EEUU

 *Distrito TV*

ÚNETE A NUESTRO CANAL DE TELEGRAM: DISTRITO TV. Bienvenidos a la resistencia
ÚNETE A DAILYMOTION: Vídeos de Distrito TV - Dailymotion
Visite nuestra tienda on-line: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxOahresT9J8qOYMYATh5QA/store

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

FORMA PARTE DE LA #RESISTENCIA. TE CONTAMOS LO QUE OTROS CALLAN.
¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 48 (demarcación de Madrid), frecuencia 24 (demarcación de Pozuelo) y frecuencia 30 (demarcación de Móstoles) de la TDT de Madrid, Valencia frecuenci 23. Bajate la App en IOS y ANDROID o en tu smart tv (youtu.be/sP3eOvYTQ_4)
www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## terro6666 (16 Ene 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Jujujujuuuuuur se viene ilegalizacion de Vox por sus vínculos con El YUnque y su financiación bajo manta por el OPUS jijujuuuuur



El yunque es ilegal?, Pues eso.


----------



## Ajoporro (19 Feb 2022)

Ayuso, queremos saber dónde metiste las 40 maletas de coca de la Delcy ... y porqué le diste 53 minoyes a la aerolíonea ésa venezolana .. que eres unaaaaa .... éso. Ah, tmbién queremos saber la comisión que le pagaste al hijo del cantante de U2 por las mascarillas y los respiradores y los tests y queremos saber de los contratos a dedo que se hicieron desde Moncloa durante la pandemia ... Zp. Morodo, ¿ te suenan Ayuso?.. También queremos saber qué hablaste con Soros cuando lo recibiste en tu palacio.


----------



## rejon (20 Feb 2022)

Cargos públicos de todas las administraciones rezando para que pare lo de Ayuso, no sea que a algún juez se le ocurra investigar a los demás la gestión de compras durante la pandemia.


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Feb 2022)

vinicio dijo:


> No, se pasa el día soltando tonterías, no da ni una.



y vende mapas derroidos por interneC por transferencia bancaria 

solo entra por llamada nunca pone camara, debe estar derroido o debe tener vergüenza o algo ..muy raro todo.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## todoayen (2 Abr 2022)

Creo que estás cosas, o hay sentencia o no favorecen nada.
Yo detesto a podemos pero me nutrirá cuando una sentencia meta a unos cuantos en la cárcel, los titulares no es la justicia.
Que paso con Artur Mas? Tanto bombo y luego cuando pasa a segundo plano, ahí sigue el tío.
También lo detesto pero o va a la cárcel o se está usando la justicia al modo socialista.

Y eso no.


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2022)

MONEDERO INVESTIGADO POR BLANQUEO Y FALSEDAD DOCUMENTAL​

• 29 jul 2022

*7NN Noticias*

Juan Carlos Monedero, investigado por el juez García-Castellón por blanqueo de capitales y falsedad documental. Estos son sus vínculos con Venezuela y el chavismo.

Nuestra Web: 7nn.tv


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2022)

TERESA GÓMEZ PUBLICA SOBRE MONEDERO Y PODEMOS​

• 29 jul 2022

*7NN Noticias*

Teresa Gómez lleva meses publicando sobre Monedero y las cuentas de Podemos: "Las investigaciones apuntan a que se financiaban con cuentas opacas, a través de un testaferro".

Nuestra Web: 7nn.tv


----------



## birdland (3 Ago 2022)

No hay que ir ese tan lejos 

acaba de salir la sentencia del mayor robo de la historia en españa de los últimos 40 años y no ha pasado nada


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2022)

birdland dijo:


> No hay que ir ese tan lejos
> 
> acaba de salir la sentencia del mayor robo de la historia en españa de los últimos 40 años y no ha pasado nada




Y no solo eso, si no que teniamos ahí puesta en primera linea a una gran jurista como Macarena, pa estar al tanto de los centenares de juicios siguientes de esa gran macrocausa, y tambien la han quitao de enmedio de manera fulminante.


----------



## Decipher (3 Ago 2022)

Iba a poner "y yo que lo vea" luego he visto la fecha del post.


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## Karma bueno (31 Ago 2022)

Disfrutad lo cagado dijo:


> Con que se lleven a Guantánamo al coletarra y su puta, a Monedero, a Echenike, a Errejón, a Zapatero y a Garzón ya me vale.



Y 6 años de inhabilitacion politica a Felipe Gonzalez


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------

